# How long have you knitted



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

I was just wondering after reading most of the posts today, How long have you been knitting? I have been at it about 1 year, although had to set aside all knitting & crocheting for several months, because work was way too demanding. (I am a nurse) I love this forum, I have learned so much. I know that many of you have stitched for a very long time. I have been only a crocheter for 28 years, although in spurts. Also, how long have you been on this forum? Even when I laid aside the knitting for several months, I would read, well actually mainly view the photos of everyones work, almost daily. I feel like I know a few of you very, very well, for you help so often with everyone's questions. So I just wanted to know a bit more about you. I feel like I have so many friends on this forum. How long has knitting paradise been around? I love it, so glad I found it!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KP is just a few weeks over 1 year old. It has grown by leaps and bounds. I have been active on it since about May. It does become addictive!!! I learned to knit about 50 years ago. Of course, with kids, it often was ignored and I do several other needlework acivities as well. Somehow, I always come back to knitting. It is so simple, so complex, so portable, so rewarding. For me, it is a great tension reliever and makes me feel like I'm accomplishing something... I love to see everyone's work to keep me inspired and motivated.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, I've been on this forum since Jan, 2011... As for crocheting - I'm 56 (almost) and have been crocheting since I was 5. My mom taught me that. My great aunt was a leftie and I couldn't figure out knitting from her. Anyway, fast forward to 1981 and I'm 25 and I taught an Indian woman how to read our american crochet patterns and she taught me how to knit, so. I've been knitting 31 yrs. I've also done lots of other crafts, cross stitch, needle point, crewel, sewing. And I'm a potter too. But i've always had something on the needles or hooks as well.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

I have been a member of KP for almost a year - joined in March 2011.

I learned to knit a little over 50 years ago - taught by my dad - and to crochet about 30 years ago.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Dreamweaver, I just knew you would reply. Thanks for not disappointing me.  Glad to know I got on here so early in the forum. I came on in april of last year.


----------



## chrissyf (Jan 21, 2012)

i joined KP the day after i learned to knit...Self taught knitting on January 20 2011, joined here the next day...i have been crocheting for almost 30 years.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Welcome to our KP family, my Sister!
I learned to knit & crochet while in bed with some childhood illness in the mid 40's. I've been doing it off and on ever since. 
I found KP a few months ago and I'm an addict, now. I usually knit while commuting to and from work and sometimes a little before bed; but I have to limit the knitting because of arthritis and carpal tunnel in my hands. I've had to stop continental "picking" and start english "throwing" to save my left hand this year for the same reason; but that won't stop my needles from clicking! 
"I'll eat when I'm hungry; I'll drink when I'm dry; 
And if 'Arthur' don't stop me, I'll knit 'til I die!"


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

I was taught to knit when I was seven,by my late sister,as I am fast approaching eighty,that is quite a while.during World War Two at school as 9 to 10year olds we knitted balaclavas for the forces,the worst being oiled wool for socks for seamen`s boots.now I knit for the family and bazaars with a break to catch up with embroidery.in between projects.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

I have been knitting for about 25 years. Don't remember exactly how long. My MIL taught me when my children were little and my oldest will be 27 this year. I found this forum while searching for patterns on line back in November 2011. Just reading Dreamweaver's post. Did not realize this forum has only been up and running a year. It's an awesome sight. I learn something new and am inspired every day!-


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I'm 59 and was taught to knit as a small child. By the way you can look at anyones avator to see when they joined. Since becoming a gran one month ago my knitting needles have been red hot!


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Learned when little, and made bookmark. I really started in October. Now it is ridiculous! Yarn! Everywhere! LOL!


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Nannajay, Hats off to you for knitting so long! What an inspiration. God bless you.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Sandy. I have only been knitting a couple of years and really enjoy it. I don't feel right if I am sitting and don't have some knitting in my hands. I love doing hats. A hat was one of my first projects. I have been a KP member just 4 days longer than you.
Happy knitting.
Rebecca


----------



## Hollyrn (Sep 22, 2011)

I learned to knit and crochet as a child. My Godmother taught me. I put it aside for years and then my 25 year old niece inspired me to start again. I am 40 so I guess I have been crafting off and on for 30 years. I am also a nurse in geriatric psychiatry. My knitting and sewing keeps me relaxed.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I was taught to knit when I was about eight on a Christmas Eve after I had opened presents and was bored by the adult talk. I made things for my dolls. In high school I took it up again to make argyle socks for two different boyfriends, one of whom I married. I have been knitting steadily ever since. I joined KP in February ,2011 and have enjoyed the camaraderie and expertise very much


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I love love love KP everyone is wonderful and so helpful. We have so many talented people here on KP and the inspiration is awesome. I am on probably, oh way too much but there are much worse addictions. Keep the items coming everyone, love it.
I have been knitting and crocheting for about 40+ years, wow that seems like a long time, of course I was very young, ha. Probably the youngest baby to ever learn.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

Great question, and very interesting answers!! I've crocheted since I was 4 or 5, so about 40 years now. I learned to knit when I was a teenager but was terrible at it until my Aunt told me to try using circs instead of straights when I was in my 20's. It's only been within the past 10 years that I've become more project oriented than process obsessed. So now I make actual completed projects!

I still crochet too, but mostly just afghans and utility items (things to hold other things). I can't stand the look of crocheted clothing.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Sandy, I have been on this site since April 22nd last year. I have been knitting since I was 5 years old, so that is nearly 59 years now, and crocheting for 45 years. I am also a retired needle craft tutor, and used to teach adults in the community. The crafts I taught were of course knitting, crochet, dress making, soft furnishings, cross stitch and other forms of embroidary. Leonora.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi, I learn to knit when I was 4 or 5 my dad taught me, I had to give it up a few years ago though due to an injury, however I have found that with circular needles I can knit again, I also do cross stitch although I'm having a hiatus from that at the moment, I've also been on here nearly a year


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

What is picking and or throwing? The way you hold the thread while knitting? Oh and I have been knitting since I was about 7. My mom is from Germany and believed idle hands were something to fill. LOL I know how to crochet but nothing comes out to guage or square. I didn't knit for almost 10 years or longer and finding that I really love it now that I started again. I was really shocked about the price of yarn though!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PIcking is when you hold the working yarn in your left hand, bringing it from the right side and you PICK the new loop or stitch up by inserting needle into stitch and catching the yarn lying across. If you throw, you working yarn is in your right hand and you insert right needle int o next stitch on left needle and THROW the woring yarn over the tip of the right hand needle to bring it through. You can look up Continental and English knitting to see a demo. I FLICK the yarn.... like throwing, but I just stick my right hand finger forward to put yarn over tip and do not release the needle from my hand to THROW the yarn.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Should have said up front that I do know how to crochet and have done a few large projects but it bothers my wrist more because of all the rotation. I enjoy filet crochet because I can do all the manipulation with just fingertips. I also spin, weave, quilt, crossstitch and do some other needleworks. I have a machine embroidery attachment on sewing machine and used to sew quite a bit. Everything comes and goes in phases or weather cycles now... except the knitting. That is pretty constant.

I registered here in Feb. quite by accident and then promptly forgot about it until sometime in May when a pattern search or some such sent me back. Haven't shut my mouth since!!!


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

I was taught to knit when I was 12 by my piano teacher's wife. While I waited for my turn at lessons, I use to sit and admire her work. (They had a music store, and lessons were given in the back). One day I showed up and she had needles and a skein ready for me and I got those lessons for free. That was 46 years ago.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Should have said up front that I do know how to crochet and have done a few large projects but it bothers my wrist more because of all the rotation. I enjoy filet crochet because I can do all the manipulation with just fingertips. I also spin, weave, quilt, crossstitch and do some other needleworks. I have a machine embroidery attachment on sewing machine and used to sew quite a bit. Everything comes and goes in phases or weather cycles now... except the knitting. That is pretty constant.
> 
> I registered here in Feb. quite by accident and then promptly forgot about it until sometime in May when a pattern search or some such sent me back. Haven't shut my mouth since!!!


I am so glad you found your way back here. I feel you have always been here and have learnt a lot from you. You always have something of interest to say.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

I taught myself to knit from books when I was 12 years old or so. I knit my first sweater when I was in high school. I taught myself to crochet a few years after that.


----------



## Befast (Jun 20, 2011)

I learned to crochet as a young married adult and made potholders for everyone for Christmas one year as money was tight for a newlywed. My daughter had Cabbage Patch dolls that I crocheted outfits for and also for her Barbie dolls. My daughter was really not a "doll" child and soon after that I stopped crocheting and found another craft to occupy "my" time when I was not working. January 2008 I stopped smoking and learned how to knit! Now it is my passion. I joined this site in June of 2011. I got in on a swap in September and have made wonderful friends!


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

I learned to knit when I was 10 yrs. old from a tiny German Granny. She also taught me to crochet and tat. I only Crochet now if it's called for in the pattern and haven't tatted since. I'm 76 now so I've been knitting for 60 years. I did have an unwanted hiatus when I became very ill in 1979 and was in bed for 3 years. It was a muscle disease, but as soon as I got into remission and could use my muscles again I started knitting. I have tons of stash and a few unfinished sweaters to put together from before I became ill........I love knitting!! I also love KP and have only been here a couple of months. It's a wonderful place.

Arlie


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I have been crocheting since I'm 5yrs.old and knitting for 60yrs. I love both.I love this site it is the best. I thought I knew what I was doing all these Yrs.,but I learned many more things.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi, I was taught to knit by my mum in my teens, and hated it I started up knitting socks in Oct 2010 and have been knitting since and really love it must be I am getting older and wiser L.O.L. I am 57 years young. I now do lace knitting as well as doll clothes and toys etc. I also tat and crochet I joined this site last August, and realy love it and all of the lovely people here!


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

The first "craft" I learned was sewing, in school. When I was eighteen, my MIL taught me the very basics of crochet (that was 1972). I then taught myself more and crocheted, sewed, embroidered, for all these years. About three years ago I taught myself to knit, and have been practicing and learning more every day since. I joined KP in November, when I found it...and it is now my daily favorite place to be.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit many, many years ago but didn't really do much until a year ago in Dec. I was just going to make a scarf but then decided to try socks then hats then mitts. It seems once you start you can't stop, but what a great feeling when you finish an item you never thought you could make.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my. My grandma Stella taught me how to knit about 43 years ago. She would be amazed at how the world of knitting has evolved with the internet!


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

I have been crocheting for almost 60 years and knitting for more than 50 years. I always liked both but sewing was my raison d'etre. Once my back decided that we wouldn't sew any more I just kicked into high gear crochet with knitting as a past time.

I just joined here a couple of weeks ago... Truth to tell, I wanted to post a big note when I earned my "Regular Here" badge.  

I had belonged to other knit forums but honestly the language drove me away. I love it here.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

Hmmm, lets see, I started around 2:00 this afternoon, so I have been knitting for about four hours. You did mean today :lol:

My MIL taught me when I was pregnant with my first almost 35 years ago. 

I found KP a few months ago and start each morning with KP and coffee.


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm almost 65 and taught myself to knit years ago when I had my first girl, who will be 44 in Dec; I had asked my grandmother to crochet/knit me a baby blanket and her sweet hands were so gnarled with arthritis there was no way she could do it. I bought me a book and first learned to crochet and then years later got anotehr book and learned how to knit. I'm real basic; just need to kick my own behind and push out there to do lace, etc. I have a very old sweater pattern that looks real impressive but is so easy to do that I've done so many I can't even count !

Have done cross stitch, needlepoint and English smocking but just have recently come back to knitting and am knitting with a passion ! I took quilting lessons early last year and just really can't financially afford to quilt; however, I can get the yarn and see results quickly. I've just recently got involved in my new church with the needlework ministry and they provide yarn.....will be knitting more prayer shawls, preemie hats and chemo hats for the church and local hospital to distribute.

I love knitting; take it everywhere, whereas, it is hard to take my quilting !


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have done crocheting for years, knitting seriously for about a year. I have been on this site for a few months and I love it! This is a wonderful support system and when looking for an answer, someone always has it.


----------



## butterscotch555 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi! I'm Butterscotch and I have been a member exactly 1 week today. I am a member at another place but I feel more comfortable here. I was taught to crochet when I waas about 12 by my stepsister that was about 41 years ago, my best friend's English mother taught me to knit when I was about 20, 33 years ago. 

My first love was thread doilies and I made hundreds with #10 cotton with the tightest tiniest stitches possible, but being diabetic my vision does not let me do doilies anymore, so about 5 years ago I picked the knitting back up and finally started actually making stuff. Baby sweaters, hats, dish/washcloths are what I usually stick to. I do really love making knitted lace washcloths, not much good for washing with but oh so pretty. 

I also used to do counted cross stitch and plastic canvas.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

I self taught myself to knit in September of last year, and I've been crocheting since I was 12. I'm 28 now. I'm loving it, but with all the projects I want to try I'm losing space on my iPad to save all the patterns...


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

I have been knitting for almost 48 years. I was eight years old when my grandmother taught me and one of my sisters to knit. Our first project was a blanket for our Barbie dolls which she embroidered flowers on for us. Next was a skirt for Barbie, etc., etc. I taught myself to crochet when I was 16, and learned that it's a whole lot quicker than knitting. I go back and forth between projects. And I'm not sure how long I've been on KP, I guess I will have to look at my avataer when this posts to see how long. Happy knitting to all.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I have been knitting now for 60 odd years,it relaxes me and gives me a great sence of enjoyment,being able to make things that are beautiful,thus keeping the brain ticking over.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I have been knitting for over 50 years. I remember knitting at school during the breaks in winter with some friends. My mother taught me,but my own daughter never wanted to learn as she thinks I do too good a job. As for how long I have been on KP, not that long but enjoy being on it.


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

I have been knitting for 50 years and crochet for about the same. My mother taught me when I was very young. In college knitting and crocheting was a way to pay for extras. KP for a little over and year.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I've been knitting about six years now...hard to believe it's been that long


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

123wendy said:


> I have been knitting for 50 years and crochet for about the same. My mother taught me when I was very young. In college knitting and crocheting was a way to pay for extras. KP for a little over and year.


Hi All

I have been knitting since I was 11 years old, and I am 54 years old so that would make it I have been knitting and crocheting for 43 years. I have been with KP since I think 5/2011. I love it here. I enjoy my friendships with you all and I think we learn so much from each other.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

i joined in october of last year and have been knitting since i was 11. about 27 yrs....


----------



## MalleeGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

I have been knitting since I was 10 , that is 62 years now and I am still learning . My DD is a knitter too. When we get together soon she is going to show me the magic loop. I have not tried socks yet that is my challenge for this year. It is very hot here at the moment so I am knitting frilly scarfs . Much lighter to work with I keep the wool for winter. Will post pics when I can work this computor better.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have been knitting for 2 or 3 years - started making potholders and then graduated to mittens. I love the process of knitting and learning new stitches. Very satisfying to see the knitting project develop. I'm 67 - when I was very young my sister taught me a few crochet sts. I have not touched it since. I take the knitting with me where ever I go. It's relaxing. I have been on KP for several months - I just love signing on and talking with you from all around the world. 

I would like to say hello to NannaJay - hope you are having a good day. The chickens are doing good.


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

I started knitting in 1977 when my dear mum passed away,she used to knit for my girls all the time,so I had her needles which my daughters and myself still use oh not forgetting my grandaughter too


----------



## kandee (May 24, 2011)

I was taught to knit in 6th grade, but I really started when I was expecting a baby....34 years ago. My daughter wanted to learn to crochet, which I never cared for, but I taught her the basics....she is self taught and has taught others through Community Ed. I also enjoy quilting, only problem is work keeps getting in the way!


----------



## La Bergere (Feb 15, 2012)

The first time I learned to knit was with my babysitter, Alison, when I was about 7 (so 26 years ago then, yikes!). My mum was (and still is) an occasional knitter, but I don't think I ever saw her knit at a time I was interested to learn. When she found out ALison had showed me how, she taught me some more, and I have been knitting on and off since then. I'm a bit of a creative butterfly so I tend to go through phases of different crafts. Knitting's the one at the moment though!


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I am 78 yrs young, I was taught to knit by my mother when a child, I self taught myself to crochet, the last few years I have mainly knitted premee clothes for the local hosp. now I am addicted to dishcloths, and like the others have stacks of all dif. kinds of wool and cotton. Have only joined in the last few months but I too am addicted to KP.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm 63 and as you can see I've only been a member since November last year when I started knitting again and needed help. I certainly got it and continue to ask for and receive so much help. My mother taught me to knit when I was four. My mother died soon after and a few years later I had a wonderful stepmother who was a leftie. Fortunately she knitted the same as me but crocheted the other way round so to this day I can't crochet. I used to do quite complicated work while she was alive because she was always there to get me out of trouble! When the children were little I turned to embroidery but I did knit my daughter's cross-over dance cardigans. I recently started knitting again but only scarves and shawls which I give away as presents or to charity though I do knit for anyone who asks if they pay for the wool. I'm loving it and I'm also loving this forum (which I didn't realise was so new). I've made new friends, had masses of help and advice and am now joining swaps. Brilliant. I work full time but seem to spend half the day on this forum. Oh dear! I hope you enjoy it all as much as I do.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

hi and welcome to this wonderful sight! I have been knitting since I was about 7..about 55 years..was taught by my Nana...started with simple slipper pattern....basic knit and pearl...notso much knitting during the school years...Once married with children of my own, started it up again..knit sweaters for myself to match the wool I had bought for skirts, (as I probably hand and machine sewed my own clothes in HighSchool ) Knit sweaters for my nieces and nephews all the time. Made simple vests for friends at Christmas time over the years....but probably have knit more in the past 4 years then ever before. Scarfs, NICU baby hats (donated) dog sweaters, socks, afghans, dishclothes...etc etc etc. Seems I always have something going...a great relaxer for me...I just love homemade items....Check in here every morning and love reading and helping others when I can.......welcome!


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

hi and welcome to this wonderful sight! I have been knitting since I was about 7..about 55 years..was taught by my Nana...started with simple slipper pattern....basic knit and pearl...notso much knitting during the school years...Once married with children of my own, started it up again..knit sweaters for myself to match the wool I had bought for skirts, (as I probably hand and machine sewed my own clothes in HighSchool ) Knit sweaters for my nieces and nephews all the time. Made simple vests for friends at Christmas time over the years....but probably have knit more in the past 4 years then ever before. Scarfs, NICU baby hats (donated) dog sweaters, socks, afghans, dishclothes...etc etc etc. Seems I always have something going...a great relaxer for me...I just love homemade items....Check in here every morning and love reading and helping others when I can.......welcome!


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

Forgot to say, I'm in the UK, and didn't realise this was a mostly US forum when I joined but it's been great to hear from people all over the place.
Lynda


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

My grandmother taught me to knit when I was about eight, which would have been about 65 years ago. I knit through college and then took up other crafts (macrame, needlepoint). I always sewed, but haven't done that in years. Nine years ago I closed my private practice and went to work for the State, which gave me lots of extra time (no taking work home on the weekends or evenings) and decided I needed something to do. Tried needlepoint, but couldn't see well enough, so then took up knitting again. Love it, and it relaxes me. Much of my social life is knitting-centered. It also helped me lower my blood pressure; it's relaxing. I've been on this forum for about eight months, I think. It's much easier to navigate than Ravelry.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

I learned to knit when I was 12 years old; my friends knitted and I wanted to be where the action was!! My family moved away and I stopped knitting but over the past few years, I've been feeling nostalgic and wishing I knitted again. 

In 2010, I had to have new brakes put on my car and, to my surprise, I got a rebate gift card from the brake company. I decided to spend my surprise money on knitting supplies even though I wasn't sure if I would remember how to knit. (It had been 40 years since I knitted!) I was going to use some videos to relearn but quickly realized that I knew what to do without any review!

I joined Ravelry in late 2010 and quickly discovered all the free resources available on the internet; I joined KP last month. This is a great site; I have learned so much in such a short time!!

I've given myself permission to dream and somehow I always find a couple of minutes to knit.

And it all started with new brakes . . . . . .


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

Novice Sandy said:


> I was just wondering after reading most of the posts today, How long have you been knitting? I have been at it about 1 year, although had to set aside all knitting & crocheting for several months, because work was way too demanding. (I am a nurse) I love this forum, I have learned so much. I know that many of you have stitched for a very long time. I have been only a crocheter for 28 years, although in spurts. Also, how long have you been on this forum? Even when I laid aside the knitting for several months, I would read, well actually mainly view the photos of everyones work, almost daily. I feel like I know a few of you very, very well, for you help so often with everyone's questions. So I just wanted to know a bit more about you. I feel like I have so many friends on this forum. How long has knitting paradise been around? I love it, so glad I found it!


I have been knitting on and off for 50years, I do more now than I ever did, I did a lot when my boys were small, and when the grandchildren came along, now I knit for my neices children and babies, I also do the ocassional scarf or gloves and last year I knitted a scrabble bourd rug 5ft by 5ft and all the letters for my sons bedroom xx


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I've been knitting about 4 1/2 years. I've been on KP since 1/28/11. I don't crochet. I've learned TONS of things here. Love it!


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

would love to see a picture of the scrabble board...How interesting an idea that was...and how fun!!!!


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

i have been a knitter since the age of 4 ( just coming up to my 64th birthday in a few weeks) and a self taught chrocheter since my teens. this forum keeps me so busy it is hard to drag myself away to do either. i am addicted :lol:


----------



## wooly-minded (Feb 4, 2012)

I remember having knitting lessons at school when I was 9 or 10, (I am 63 now)but I am sure that my nan also helped me as she was always knitting. I remember that everyone in class was provided with a pair of small plastic needles and we knitted with some sort of cotton yarn. It split all the time and was very twisted and grimy due to all the unravelling because of dropped stitches and having to start again.! The first thing I actually made was a bonnet for my doll - which was simply an oblong strip of knitting folded in half, sewed at one edge for back seam and two ribbons tied on the edges - I was thrilled and have been kniting on and off since.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I've been knitting for 66 years, I've always loved knitting, I can crochet but I prefer knitting, I've never used a circular needle though one day i'll give it a try, I joined the forum a few months ago and love it. I have even made a friend through this forum, we send each other funny emails plus talk about our lives. I suppose it's like having a pen pal by email. Happy knitting everyone :thumbup:


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I THINK I WAS 7-8 YRS OLD WHEN I LEARNED TO KNIT DIDN'T DO A LOT OF IT THEN THINGS FOR DOLLS MAINLY, MADE MITTENS WHEN I WAS 13-14 YEARS OLD AND A HAT OR TWO, AFTER I HAD MY TWINS AND JOINED MOTHERS OF TWINS CLUB THEY WERE ASKING FOR KNITTERS TO DO THROW IN STRIPS SO THEY COULD RAISE MONEY FOR THE CLUB I VOLUNTEERED, AND REALLY HAD TO WORK AT THAT STRIP BUT I DID IT AND EVER SINCE 1960 SINCE THEN I HAVEN'T REALLY STOPPED KNITTING, OR DOING SOME THING. GOT INTO CROCHETING AFTER MY GRANDMOTHER WAS ASKED ONCE TO OFTEN TO DO A SHELL STITCH AROUND THE EDGE OF A BABY OUTFITS OR BLANKETS SHE SAID ONE TIME, IT WAS TIME I LEARNED TO THIS FOR MY SELF WAS 40Y SOMETHING THEM AND IT WAS SO EASY TO PICK IT UP GRANDMA WAS A GOOD TEACHER, NOW AT 72Y AND HAVE DONE IT EVER SINCE AND AFGANS. DID EMBROIDERY , MY GRANDMOTHER TAUGHT ME THAT ALSO SHE DID BEAUTIFUL WORK, SHE AS A YOUNG CHILD TOOK A CLASS FROM SOME ONE AND HER EMBROIDERY ON THE BACK WAS AS GOOD AS THE FRONT. SHE ALWAYS HAD SOMETHING TO DO WHEN SHE SAT DOWN HER MOTTO WAS "THE DEVIL FINDS WORK FOR IDLE HANDS" SO HER HANDS WERE NEVER IDLE. I TAUGHT MY 3 GIRLS TO KNIT AND CROCHET AND EMBROIDERY ALSO . HAVE ONE GRAND DAUGHTER IN COLLEGE WHO KNITS WHEN SHE HAS TIME. SO FOR OVER 50 YEARS I HAVE BEEN AT THIS NOW DO PRAYER SHAWLS FOR OUR MINISTER TO GIVE TO SICK AND SHUT-INS. GOT YARN FROM ONE DAUGHTER FOR CHRISTMAS GREAT GIFT TO ADD TO YARN SHE HAD GIVEN ME THAT WERE ODDS AND ENDS SHE DIDN'T WANT TO KEEP, MADE GREAT COLORFUL SHAWLS, I HAVE BEEN A MEMBER SINCE LAST FALL SOMETIME.


----------



## abc123 (Oct 12, 2011)

i have been knittig as long as i remember 
i grew up during the2nd world war and when i run out of wool and could not get any more wool because of war time i loved knitting so much that i undid my knitting so i could start all over again


----------



## longtimeknit (Feb 26, 2011)

I learned to knit when I was about 10 years old. My girlfriend and I took the bus to the "Y" where we learned to knit and then had time in the pool. I kept at trying to knit and would make little squares. In high school, I needed an elective and took a knitting class which I loved!. During college, I would knit a little to keep in practice. After graduation when friends graduated and began having babies, I started making baby blankets and lost count of how many I made. Due to carpel tunnel issues in the 90's, I had to take some time off. Now, I still knit but it has to be for short times and not heavy projects to pull on my hands. Knitting is so relaxing and I knit mostly when watching tv. This forum is wonderful--


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> KP is just a few weeks over 1 year old. It has grown by leaps and bounds. I have been active on it since about May. It does become addictive!!! I learned to knit about 50 years ago. Of course, with kids, it often was ignored and I do several other needlework acivities as well. Somehow, I always come back to knitting. It is so simple, so complex, so portable, so rewarding. For me, it is a great tension reliever and makes me feel like I'm accomplishing something... I love to see everyone's work to keep me inspired and motivated.


Thanks for replying to this one, I didn't know when it all began, but it has grown hasn't it. I joined last Spring as well. Where is its origin - is it an American site? I just know that you Americans are much more into crafting that Britain, but we are slowly catching up. I started up group last Spring and it just grows and grows, with the average age of 30-something it is great. Oh I have been crocheting and knitting for 58 years, my mother taught me the Autumn before I went into school in the january age 5. Where does the time go?


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I learned to knit when I was 26 and I'm almost 72. I knitted more when I was younger and my hands were more flexible. I always start 3 projects at a time because I get bored with one thing since I can't knit fast anymore. I do love to buy yarn and read patterns to see if I can amaze myself on the next one I tackle. I probably spend more time on this site. It's nice to hear and see what everybody does, what they think, etc. I've been here almost a year and have learned a few new tricks.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello Sandy,
I've been knitting since about age 5, and cranked out my first (wearable!) sweater at age 10. My Scottish granny taught me how to knit Continental. I still remember that first sweater: geranium pink, K1 P1 rib, raglan sleeves, crew neck, pullover, stockinette pattern. 

I've been told I knit very rapidly. Thank you, ADHD. I enjoy entertaining the notion that my granny was determined to help me channel all that energy into disciplined concentration, no matter what. So she patiently taught me many principles and good habits of knitting, for which I am very thankful. For example. . .

1) She taught me to avoid any unnecessary movements, and to make every movement count. Fingers, hands, wrists and even forearms were taught to stay within the parameters SHE set. "Your hands are machines," she said. "Use them as such."

2) After good habits were established, she then taught me how to increase my speed. "No point in moving fast if it takes you longer to get there."

Maybe I talk too much. Sorry. I'm sure to enjoy reading all the posts on this thread as the day progresses. It's only 3:30 a.m. here in California, and I've already bookmarked this thread! 

Sandy in California


----------



## loopingrope (Nov 18, 2011)

I was taught how to knit when I was 7 by the Red Cross, it was when the war broke out and we were given the needles and yarn and taught how to make squares, which was then sewed together to make blankets.. I still remember the simple thumb cast on, where the yarn would grow longer, untill you had knitted a few rows. I learned how to crochet when I was 16 and had married by the inlaws. Give me some jucy fruit gum and away I went, must have bought a case of gum while making an afgan. Sewing I took a class in school and earned money doing, later when I went to college, I challenged all the sewing classes including the tailoring classes and lacked 3 units from getting a home economics degree, and got a degree in Social Science. loopingrope


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

I learned to knit at the age of eight in school in 1949.I was _terrible_ and came in bottom of the class that year.Mymother,who was a professional dressmaker but no knitter,made me persevere and two years later handed me some white d.k.and a pattern for a cricket sweater for a Christmas present for my cousin Alastair.Talk about in at the deep end- vee neck and all.It wasn't _too_ bad and I've never stopped since.


----------



## djf5130 (Oct 14, 2011)

I learned to crochet as a young child but didn't do anything w/it til I was a young mother and neighbor lady got me hooked. As an 40+ adult I took knitting lessons but didn't pursue it until years later a kind lady taught me continental style. I haven't put down my needles since that fateful day 8 yrs ago. Now at 70, I have a lovely great-grandchild to knit for. I joined this very addictive site in fall of 2011. Yeaaaaa!!!


----------



## alisonc (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm 56 and have knitted since the age of 11,then i taught myself to crochet at about 16,i knit while watching television as you don't look at the work(much)then crochet when there's nothing on! )


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi, I been Knitting for 6 months but been crocheting for about 25yrs. I joined about 1 month ago. I learned to Knit on YouTube. But learned much more here from all my new friends. I love this site.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I joined KP in May. I found the site quite by accident. I just love the people and all the help you get. Everyone is so friendly and helpful. I even get smashing recipts from Fireball Dave on the weekends. I love the TP too. Oh, I should say I have been knitting for 60 years.
I am a self taught left handed knitter that kind of flicks the yarn. I taught myself when I was 9 watching my mother (pregnant with twins at the time), sitting next to her and playing with the yarn and needles. She thought I was playing. Actually I was watching her and copying. I have been knitting ever since right through high school and college. I even took a red sweater apart three times to make three different style sweaters for three different occasions. My babysitting and allowance did not give me enough money to buy enouogh yarn for three projects. My great grandma taught me to crochet. She was also a knitter and did more knitting than crocheting. I never learned much beyond the basic stitches. Great Grandma also taught me to embroider. That lead to counted cross stitch and my new love Hardanger. I also have an embroidery machine. Actually it is an attachment, but since I never take it off the machine I call it an embroidery machine. I do my sewing on an old machine so I can keep the embroidery machine going.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Novice Sandy said:


> I was just wondering after reading most of the posts today, How long have you been knitting? I have been at it about 1 year, although had to set aside all knitting & crocheting for several months, because work was way too demanding. (I am a nurse) I love this forum, I have learned so much. I know that many of you have stitched for a very long time. I have been only a crocheter for 28 years, although in spurts. Also, how long have you been on this forum? Even when I laid aside the knitting for several months, I would read, well actually mainly view the photos of everyones work, almost daily. I feel like I know a few of you very, very well, for you help so often with everyone's questions. So I just wanted to know a bit more about you. I feel like I have so many friends on this forum. How long has knitting paradise been around? I love it, so glad I found it!


I was taught to knit at age 4 by my beloved grandmother who had the patience to work with such a young, determined child. Almost every day in my life I have done some knitting; on my favorite days I have knit the entire day!

Mostly I knit garments, sweaters, cardigans and jackets. My favrite knitting was for my 2 granddaughters who, though 4 years apart loved to dress alike and were very proud of Granny Annie's knitting. Won many blue ribbons in the fair and a couple of "Best in Show" and the girls were proud of those as well.

Because I have no little ones to knit for now I needed to find some. ow I knit for children I will never see as I make things, adorable bright and colorful sweaters, csps, cardis and jackets for The Open Door Mission here in Omaha. It makes me very happy to know that, although I will never see them, children who don't have much and are probably homeless, are wearing new things they can be proud of. My grandmother would be proud and I am grateful for the gift she gave me over 70 years ago which alliws me to make life a little better for my "unseen": kids.


----------



## Chatty Knits (Oct 29, 2011)

I have been knitting 48 years. I learned at Sears and Roebuck classes when I was 18. I switched to knitting continental style primarily within the last ten years. I switch back to my roots (English) when something is new or seems tricky. I love that there is something new to learn each day.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Sandy! I've been a member of KP since June 2011. I started crocheting about 45 years ago and learned to knit about 2 years ago. At age 62 its good to know this old dog can still learn new tricks.


----------



## Patr (Jul 30, 2011)

I have been knitting since I was 3 (not very well at the start as you can imagine) my grandmother taught me as I sat watching her knit, she also taught me how to sew, clothes and embroidery. I am now nearly 63 and taught my son and daughter to knit and also classes of primary school children and Brownies for many years. I am having a granddaughter and hope I will be around to teach her and love to kint and sew. My daughter still knits and sews and keeps looking at my stash for her future!!!


----------



## granje (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi, I am 78 this year and have been knitting on and off for about 70 years. I was taught by my mother who was a lovely knitter and won prizes in our local village show. I grew up just outside Oxford in England and it was during the war. I can remember going to jumble sales with mum looking for sweaters that we could take apart and re knit the wool. When I was a teenager I can remember knitting a cricket pullover for my then boyfriend - after getting married and starting a family it was baby clothes, then dolls clothes. Have had breaks in between doing other crafts such as counted cross stitch, macrame and at the moment as well as getting back into knitting (this site has inspired me and I realise I still have many things to learn) I am into cardmaking.
I love this forum and get on it every evening before going to bed - at the moment it is 10.30pm and I haven't long started so it will be a late night tonight and we are off in the morning for a short trip away with the caravan.
I think dreamweaver summed it up so well in her first post on this subject. I'm so glad I found KP by accident late last year and I am also surprised to know it has only been going such a short time. Long may it continue.
Jean (granje)


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

My mom taught me to knit and crochet when I was somewhere around 8 or 9, so a little over 45 years.

Oh, and I've been on KP since April '11. I love it, everyone is so helpful.


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

I have been knitting for almost 50 years and crocheting for about 40 years.... oh my!! that sure makes me sound old....lol


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

I learned to knit the same day I signed up for KP. June 29, 2011. I had been searching the internet for videos to show me how to cast on and do knit and purl stitches, and this site popped up. No videos, but it's been an invaluable resource for me.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm a retired nurse (it there's such a thing) and have been knitting since I was 16...about 50 years! I've been reading KP since late last summer. Great site!


----------



## busiucarol (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm with you Sandy. Love KP. I learned knitting about 40 years ago from a sweet lady from the Netherlands who taught me to knit with my right needle under my arm. Which makes it extremely difficult to use the shorter or cable needles. But I'm still trying. My daughter taught me crochet which she learned from her grand-mother-in-law. I'm like the rest of the group, can't sit with idle hands.


----------



## Marymac65 (Oct 25, 2011)

My Mother taught me to knit and crochet when I was around 10 so that would make it approx. 55 years...have also done counted cross stitch, sewing etc. but always have something on the needles. MaryMac


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

My late aunt taught me to knit when I was 7. That's almost 50 years ago. It was one of the greatest gifts I ever received. I always have something on my needles. Now I also do a lot of charity knitting.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I learned to knit when I was 21; I could crochet some, but not well by then. I am pretty much self taught with an older lady giving advice as I learned. My first project was a raglan sweater with set in raglan sleeves. It had crocheted flowers diagonally across the front and on one sleeve. I learned to crochet much better by the time the sweater was finished. The sweater was a great teaching tool for me that I found in some common magazine. Ironically, the sweater never saw much wear; it was part wool and felted when it went through a flood. That shows you that I knew very little about yarn and dye lots at the time. I didn't know I had chosen some acrylic and some wool yarn -- the blues looked the same. I am now 67 and knit or crochet quite a bit. Of course I took several breaks during my career as a mother and as a school teacher. Retirement has been good for crocheting and knitting.


----------



## littlelamb (Feb 11, 2012)

I also live in the UK. Have been knitting since I was about 8 so 62 years now. Although I am left handed was taught at school to do it right handed. So pleased I was.


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

My Mom taught me when I was about 10 years old. Wasn't that interested at that age so picked it up again much later. First project was a sweater that I havebeen searching my patterns for to make again. Tried to crochet a vest when they were so popular in the 70's, but couldn't get the hang of keeping the sides straight, increase or decrease. That was my first and only project making clothing, but have done many afghans, shawls, scarves and Christmas ball toppers (which I learned how to do while sailing the Caribbean). Have been part of the forum about 6-8 months


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow, almost a year that I have been a member.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> PIcking is when you hold the working yarn in your left hand, bringing it from the right side and you PICK the new loop or stitch up by inserting needle into stitch and catching the yarn lying across. If you throw, you working yarn is in your right hand and you insert right needle int o next stitch on left needle and THROW the woring yarn over the tip of the right hand needle to bring it through. You can look up Continental and English knitting to see a demo. I FLICK the yarn.... like throwing, but I just stick my right hand finger forward to put yarn over tip and do not release the needle from my hand to THROW the yarn.


This is the first time I saw the term FLICK, but that is definitely what I do. I also keep my right arm firmly to my side. With straight needles the right needle is hold down by my arm, and even when I use circular needles, I keep my right arm right by my side. 
Sue


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I learned to knit and crochet when I was 5, fell in love with both. Have done it off and on all these years. I retired in July from a 30 year legal field career and started designing my own patterns and now I knit all day, even in my sleep


----------



## GGailS (May 23, 2011)

Good Morning Sandy:
Oh, I think I must be one of the longest knitters on this forum (correct me if I am wrong please.) I started knitting when I was 4 1/2 years old (a yellow & white sweater for my doll) - recently turned 69 - so take it from there. I LOVE knitting - afghans & sweaters are MY thing to enjoy the most - although Barbie Dollclothes get in the way at times now (Grand-daughter just turned 5 years old.) I am presently knitting a vest for a friend - then I will start my 2 afghans for my family for Christmas (no, it is NOT too early.) I have been on this Forum almost a year & absolutely love it - a lot of nice people out there - always ready to give a helping hand. Enjoy your day!


----------



## pashunknit (Aug 3, 2011)

My mom taught me to knit when I was around 6 years old, I think. I remember sitting on the stairs and practicing and practicing my garter stitch! And I'm 72 now, so that makes 66 years. I thought I'd be the longest knitter here, but I see there are those who've been at it as long, or longer, than I have. Knit on!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Sandy,

Amazing reading everyones story. My grandmother is my inspiration. She taught me sewing and embroidery when I was about 5. I have had a love for any type of needle work since. I have a Bernina embroidery sewing machine, so I sew, quilt, embroider, English smocking, Counted cross stitch, crocheting, and knitting. I learned to crochet in my twenties, and just learned to knit in September, 2011. I joined the KP forum (September, 2011) when I was trying to find out something about knitting. The KP website popped up. Everyone is so helpful and nice on this forum. I am addicted to this site. I get my coffee in hand, first thing in the morning, and read the daily KP Newsletter. It is so helpful and inspirational as well as motivational. I have made a baby sweater, 
girls sweater, scarfs, AG doll clothes, and I just finished the Ashton Shawl. I 
love this forum and have learned so much. Knitting is so calming . I love it!!! I 
too am a RN. Nice to see you on the forum. ;0)


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I have been on knitting paradise, I think about a year. I have crocheted, knitted since I was a little kid. I do it a lot now for charity, and gifts, with the economy and all, its money saver. I enjoy it also. I am disabled so my crafts save me sooo much money and keeps me busy.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I was taught to knit when I was six or seven by my mother. I don't remember how I found KP, but apparently I did last September and didn't go any further with it then. I decided that 2012 was going to be my Year of Knitting, so early January I started coming on board regularly. It's the first thing I do after I eat my breakfast. I have found so many useful tips and information here. I have been knitting about sixty years now and thought I knew a lot about knitting. Until I began to frequent this board, I had never heard the terms "frogging" or "tinking" or lifeline. I just finished knitting the Ashton Shawlette and I am so glad that I had learned what a lifeline was, as I used that and found it a godsend.
Sue


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I've been knitting since I was about 10. That's 45 years. I am self taught. I also crochet. Love this forum I joined last may when I got my notebook computer for Mother's Day. I love this place. I check in every morning.


----------



## gwynnethludlow (Sep 22, 2011)

I was taught to knit when I was very small. I will be 90 next month.... so many years of wonderful knitting. During WW11 in England I can remember frogging things and washing the yarn to use again. I made fair-isle gloves from scraps of left-over yarn, and a vest from a long scarf. Sometimes I use patterns, but most of the time I design my own. Aran sweaters are the most fun - I love putting different stitches together. Last year I knitted each of my six great-granddaughters an aran jacket with matching hat, and many pairs of sox for the rest of the family. Have just finished a small sweater for a new baby. I made it with three left-over colors from my scrap bag, and am happy to say that I have just enough yarn left to sew it together. I am so glad to know there are so many wonderful people who are still interested in knitting and I REALLY enjoy reading all your questions and comments. Thank you all and HAPPY KNITTING. Gwynneth


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

HI: knitted for 55 years and become addited to knittting immediately. joined KP january 23, 2011. go on site at 8 am every morning with my coffee
have a great day ladies. thanks for all the ideas and great swaps


----------



## HeyJude (Sep 28, 2011)

What a great question! I have been knitting about 5-6 years. I was taught to crochet as a child and made some things in my 20s and 30s. I'm 56 now. I always wanted to learn to knit, but my grandmother and mother didn't knit. I bought one of those teach yourself kits at Wal-mart, and never looked back. It relaxes me and fulfills me. I really don't care about keeping any of my projects, I enjoy the process. I really love this site because you all "get me" like no one else. When I show finished projects to my family, they appreciate and compliment but really aren't interested. I, too, start my day with coffee and KP. Thanks everyone for always listening.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

My grandmother taught me how to knit and crochet when I was about 8. That makes it about 50 years. Boy, am I getting old. My other taught me to sew and embroidery. I am also a self taught painter. I like to try everything at least once. If I like it great, if not, move on.
I have been on KP a year next week. The newsletter is a daily must. I have tried things from this site that I probably would never have had the nerve to try without the guidance of some of the great people on this site.


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

For me, it was in the early 1960's. I bought a Workbasket "Learn How" magazine & struggled through. My first project was a pink doll sweater for my daughter Kathi's favorite doll. Our dog, Mitzi also wore the sweater when she was Kathi's baby of the day. (We still has it somewhere with other old toys.) When I proudly took to my Mom's to show her my accomplishment, she burst my bubble by saying, "You have twisted the stitches!" To me and Kathi, it looked perfect. I have learned not to get my stitches in a twist! LOL.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I learned to crochet in late 1974 while my dad was in hospital multiple times because of his heart. That Christmas I crocheted 7 hats and 7 pairs of mittens for my daughters and all the other nieces and nephews as we sat in hospital waiting rooms for days on end. I even crocheted a ''cowl'' for my husband to wear under hunting clothes without a pattern--before I knew what a cowl was!

After relocating to another State during the early '80s, I taught myself to quilt--whole cloth quilts which use quilting alone for the design stamped on the quilt top. Piecing a quilt top is NOT my idea of a fun thing to do! Later on, my late MIL sent me a quilt top that my DH had helped his grandmother embroider when he was 10. MIL had put the top together in the 70's but sent it on to me to put together and then quilt. In 2002, I designed the pattern for the quilting and finished it for my husband's 60th birthday that year. Still have a whole cloth quilt in the frame that is unfinished because I learned to knit about 9 years ago when my LYS offered classes. I seem to be the only one from that group of learning knitters who still meets with the members of the local guild.

My first project was a double-strand pullover for my husband. It was knitted using acrylic yarn but what did I know back then? I got bored with the over-all stockinette stitches and decided to put a good-sized cable up the center of the front to relieve the boredom. I had never before made a cable but there were books available to show me, so I did it. Only missed one spot where I used a purl instead of the needed knit stitch, but who is going to take apart a finished, large sweater? So, I didn't.

My next project was cuff-to-cuff sweater fro myself and a pair of socks, neither of which I knew anything about making but did them anyway. It took quite a few weeks of practice during my limited free time to become comfortable with the smaller needles and thinner yarn; but in about 6 weeks I had a pair of socks finished. I'm still wearing them and have made about 15 more pairs. I rally like to knit socks but llike wearing them even more. Winter gets very cold in Ohio most of the time. 

In the last few years I've learned to knit lace edgings, mittens, scarves, dish cloths. Some cloths I've knitted while others drove home from Illinois to Ohio, which is a 12-13 hour drive. I'm presently finishing a pair of ''dress'' socks for my husband knit with very fine yarn to fit into his dress shoes for church. Tedious but reequested.

I'm trying to get organized to knit an Ashton shawl eventually.

I've wondered how long this forum had been going on. I joined last Spring; and thanks to this question, we now know how long the forum has been going.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I didn't realize KP was only a little over a year old. I have been a member almost a year now and I really love this site. I can't even remember how I came upon KP but am glad I did. I have been knitting for over 40 years and have learned so much since joining. I also put my knitting aside while my children were young. There were just not enough hours in the day to raise a family and find time for knitting.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I've knitting for about 48 years and still learning. On KP for over 6 months and I love it and it becomes addictive but in a good way.


----------



## yarnboi (Nov 14, 2011)

I have been knitting for 32 yrs and love every minute and have a stash that would fill a whole closet i have it in bins in my garage


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I took classes in Norfolk, VA at Sears in 1971, I finished the project, (loved the knitting but being a Navy wife had no time and little funds to use for extras) I bought a self teach book in 97 and relearned the basics made some slippers and such. I retired last year, the Osteo in my hips and back has progressed, I was getting bored reading, (I care for my Mom, so need to be close by), my son found my knitting stand in storage, stopped at Walmart got some yarn, presented it to me and said Mom make me some slippers or something, :lol: I found this site and it has made my days much better. I sit in a chair in her room, have my knitting, my lap top and my friends on KP, life is good!! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Joined KP in August 2011 and have been knitting for over 60 years.
Pam


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello GwynnethLudlow.......you can give me 10 years,I was taught at seven and shall be 80 next month,what date is your birthday? mine will be 27th March. I am not ready to put my needles away just yeti recall during WW2 knitting with what must have been cotton,it was like knitting with string...but there was also good wool to be had.. :thumbup:


----------



## Maraleah (Dec 1, 2011)

Joined KP last year. Been crocheting for 40 years, knitting for 35.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I figure I have been knitting for upwards of 80 years. Learned at a single-digit age and never let up (except maybe when raising 4 kids under the age of 10). Also have done sewing, crochet, crewel, needlepoint, tatting, but my favorite is knitting. Latest project is making a traditional "fisherman's shirt" incorporating Aran designs picked out by my daughter, who sadly passed away at the age of 41. I have finished the front and back (which are different, and am presently daunted by the prospect of charting and knitting the sleeves. If I live long enough, I vow to have it finished! I may very well be asking for help on this fantastic site, as so many of you seem so proficient and versatile Been a member since last November.


----------



## yannikay (Jan 28, 2012)

:roll: Hi I too am a new to knitting for about a year. I have crocheted for alot of years also. I wanted to make socks so thats when i thought i would get into it. These people are good! 
I don't know if I'll ever get it though as i make lots of mistakes...


----------



## doris busley (Jan 7, 2012)

:thumbup: hi i have only been on here for about three months but even so i have found it a great help with a lot of things even when i did'nt no i needed help some one helped me i have been knittting now for almost 53years on and off i remeber getting a little basket for christmas one year and it had just about everything in it to get you started on knitting crocheting and even finger knitting there was one pair of plastic needles four small balls of multie coloured wool a crochet hook and a bobing for finger knitting so our mum sat all of us down and this included my four brothers as well and she set to and got us all knitting her idea was just becuse they were boys it did'nt meen that they could not do things we girls were taught and she had the same idea for us three girls we were taught to do almost everything the boy could do so i guess you could say she was ahead of her time in that she said that we were all able to do anything just becuse some one says it not for men or women dont meen you have to sit by and like it she was all for going out and doing every thing that she was able and i realy think this is why i ended up a fully qualified carpenter @grade three and i spent most of my working years in this job and i had a very nice fulfilling job so thanks mum for being a forward thinking women


----------



## craftylady49 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm 62 and learned to knit when I was 10. I learned to crochet when I was 13. Even though its not part of this forum, my grandmother started teaching me to embroider when I was 4 and I was pretty good at it by the time I was 6. Oh yeah, also became the family Christmas gift wrapper starting at age 4. I could always tell which presents were mine because the were lumpier than the ones I wrapped.


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit and crochet when I was a child (about 60 years ago). The crocheting has fallen by the wayside, although I can if I have to. Joined this site November 2011 after being a spectator for a while. Have learned so much and enjoy all of your comments. It is like having hundreds of like-minded friends all over the world. Thank you all for your help and inspiration.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I had to knit a project in school many years ago which I never finished. I thought it took to long to knit but liked how it looked. Decided 30 years ago to give it another try and put my best to it. Loved it since. Could crochet since I was 10.


----------



## mtnmum (Dec 19, 2011)

I have been knitting for 60 years. Been on the board about 7 months and really enjoy reading and visiting everyday.


----------



## gemk13 (Nov 30, 2011)

My mother started to teach me to knit when I was about 7 years old. I made several scarves and some slippers. When I was a freshman in high school I made my first sweater. My mother was shocked when I chose a double cable cardigan for my first sweater. I must have learned a lot watching her knit, because I sailed through the actual knitting. She had to teach me how to put it together. I just had a hard time wearing the sweater because she took it everywhere to show it to her friends. Since then I have progressed to more and more complicated knitting. I find I really like knitting in a pattern like Aran Isle. I am now 66 so I suppose i have been knitting for over 50 years.


----------



## nana r (Feb 3, 2011)

I have been knitting for about 60 years - my mom taught me when I was about 8 or 9 - will be 69 this year - I still have pattern books that were my mom's - from WW 11 - they came over with us on the ship after the war was over - knitting has brought much enjoyment over the years - do mostly charity work now - I joined KP last April I believe (time goes by so fast) This is the best forum - keep up the great work ladies

Carol R


----------



## yolie47 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ditto...Although I'm not a nurse, work does seem to get in the way of what I'd really rather be doing. In addition, I've had the same questions sentiments as you. Thank you for your comments cause they'll help me, as well.

Yolie


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit when I was 12 years old. After 23 years of knitting, I taught myself to crochet, but still knit from time to time. Once the grandchildren started arriving, I returned to knitting because I prefer it for clothing items.

I found KP last spring. Everytime I thought about joining because I had a question, someone else would post the same concern followed by tons of helpful answers! Then someone posted a baby blanket they made. I lost that pattern a few years earlier and had been searching for it. Well, I immediately joined so I could ask for a link to the pattern, which I joyfully received, and the rest is history!

I don't have a clue how I ever survived before KP. So much help, inspiration and friendliness has come from this site. I always start my day with KP and know if ever a problem arises, this is where I come for answers.


----------



## SqueakMom (Jan 25, 2011)

I first started knitting in the late 50's in high school. I really didn't know what I was doing but my first project was a pair of "fuzzy dice" that every teen had hanging from the rear view mirror in their car. Made with mint green and white angora. Talk about an adventure. Guess they turned out alright because my boyfriend at the time left them hanging in his car. Didn't start knitting again until after my first child was born and started making cable afghans and raglan sleeved sweaters for my whole family. We lived in So Cal at the time and the sweaters were heavy enough that my kids didn't wear coats during the winter (such as they were - totally unlike our Michigan winters). I guess I've been on KP for maybe a little less than a year and I, too, did not realize KP was so young. Just love it. . .I have learned so much and feel like I know so many people here. Everybody is just great. . .always ready with advice and tips. Love it love it love it. 

Oh, and Nannajay. . .i just adore your avatar.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit when I was 7 or 8 and i'll be 69 this summer. I knit my first sweater when I was 12, a peachy/coral cardigan, and I wore it for a couple of years. I kind of knit in spurts too as I also do a lot of scrap booking for my 8 grandchildren. I also make all my bday and other holiday cards. Lately, I can't seem to get enough of knitting!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I am 67 and have tried to get my daughters to knit....not a hope. My granddaughter is my shining light at 13, she has been knitting for about 5 years.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

I've been knitting for 12 years. I just join the forum today.


----------



## Di from Mn. (Sep 27, 2011)

My Grandmother tryed to teach me when I was a teen,not able then when a young mother I self taught my self to crochet,and all crafts, Started knitting about 10 yr ago and haven,t put the neddles down since I an 71 yr,s young


----------



## Jean 45 (Dec 7, 2011)

Novice Sandy said:


> I was just wondering after reading most of the posts today, How long have you been knitting? I have been at it about 1 year, although had to set aside all knitting & crocheting for several months, because work was way too demanding. (I am a nurse) I love this forum, I have learned so much. I know that many of you have stitched for a very long time. I have been only a crocheter for 28 years, although in spurts. Also, how long have you been on this forum? Even when I laid aside the knitting for several months, I would read, well actually mainly view the photos of everyones work, almost daily. I feel like I know a few of you very, very well, for you help so often with everyone's questions. So I just wanted to know a bit more about you. I feel like I have so many friends on this forum. How long has knitting paradise been around? I love it, so glad I found it!


When I was 4 I sat on the porch and watched my great grandmother knit mittens and great Aunt Julia crocheting the pansies for a corner of a handkerchief. I begged to knit. Great Grandma said that she didn't have enough yarn and wanted to finish the mitten but Aunt Julia gave me a hook and showed me how to chain. What I was doing didn't look like her pansies and I threw a tantrum, threw myself on the floor. I remember grandma coming to the screen door to see what the commotion was about and Great Grandma trying to pick me up and saying, "Go get her mother!" That was 64 yrs ago. Been knitting, crocheting, quilting since then. After that Great Grandma showed me how to hand sew quilt patches and they look like "patches". Still have one. I knit mittens and sold them for my high school expenses. There was nowhere in the hills of PA that a teen could get a job and noone had a car.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

My late sister taught me how to knit when I was 6 yrs old. My first project was a pair of socks for my BIL who was overseas in the Army. He got home before I finished turning the heel and they moved to Toronto. I didn't touch a pair of needles again until I was pregnant with my first child. I knit him a scarf and did a darned good job, not beina a knitter. The rest of my life was filled with children, their projects and sports and I didn't knit again until my daughter had my first grandson - I knit him a baby blanket. That's all the knitting I had done until that GS got married and had my first GGD. I knit the same baby blanket as I had knit for him. That baby blanket was a real test for me. I had had a couple of strokes and found that my concentrtation and figuring out a pattern was a real problem for me. Many tears and much help from my son, I got through that blanket. 

During all of that time I learned to sew and that became my craft. I can't sew any more. It's funny! I tried and it just doesn't work for me any more. So, I started knitting. Looking for patterns for the baby blanket I discovered this site. I was an observer for many months as I didn't have the nerve to call myself a knitter. I joined and have found the most wonderful people who really care about others and will help anyone out. KP has been my morning coffee for a long time now and it's the first thing I go to in the morning. Even though I don't request a lot of help, I learn from this site and tne net and sort of figure it all out. I'm 73 now, and have found a new love - knitting. I'm so glad I found this site. I love it.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I've been knitting for almost 50 years. Saw a sweater pattern for a little girl and wanted mine to have that sweater so bought the yarn, needles and book and set about it. Now I know what I don't know, but then I didn't.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> Welcome to our KP family, my Sister!
> I learned to knit & crochet while in bed with some childhood illness in the mid 40's. I've been doing it off and on ever since.
> I found KP a few months ago and I'm an addict, now. I usually knit while commuting to and from work and sometimes a little before bed; but I have to limit the knitting because of arthritis and carpal tunnel in my hands. I've had to stop continental "picking" and start english "throwing" to save my left hand this year for the same reason; but that won't stop my needles from clicking!
> "I'll eat when I'm hungry; I'll drink when I'm dry;
> And if 'Arthur' don't stop me, I'll knit 'til I die!"


Love your poem )


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I just recently winged it on a pattern it said to sk2p., i figured it meant a decrease. I havent heard of lifeline or the other two. Its always a blessing to learn something new. I am working on gifts for mothers day and an afghan for entering at fair this summer/fall. And I just saw kw, knitwise i presume. So its interesting hobby to do!!! I love it.


----------



## JohnnyG (Nov 23, 2011)

I've been knitting scarves for perhaps five or six years. After teaching myself to crochet to do a couple of chemo caps for family members, I have started knitting more complex stuff. A prayer shawl for my sister, a hat for my wife, and now a pair of socks for myself (they are going to be so ugly that I couldn't possibly give them to anybody - but they are the "practice" socks...)
Welcome
John


----------



## jelver (Dec 4, 2011)

I was taught to knit at about age 7 or 8 and just celebrated my 83rd b.d. Have hsd some hiatuses (hiatii?) over the years with children, employment, other needework/craft projects but have knitted probably 8 or 10 dresses, two of which were selected as burial clothing for my sister and my aunt. None of the dresses exist now as I ripped them out and recycled them. In FL, knit dresses are rather unheard of but I wish I hadn't sold the book with my very first dress pattern! Think AZ winters may be more conducive to knits. Have 3 great grandchildren to knit for now so the needles keep going to also provide infant and pediatric blankets for the local hospital. Hands are NEVER not busy--even in the car or plane! Just hoping I outlive my stash. Will use it for packing material when we move.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Me too! On the addiction! I am wizing through things, and cant seem to stop. Lol I love the kinship on KP. Its wonderful to have a place to go to and no smut or wordly junk involved. Good clean fun and learning area. Godbless!


----------



## yarnsmything (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh what an awesome quote!!! :thumbup: I love it. My thoughts exactly. Been knitting since the 50's with time out for children and working. Retired now and do nothing but knit as much as I can.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

My Mother taught me, also. I started out knitting slippers!!
I lost interest with it until my 40's. 

I got into Decorative Painting and ended up having my own workshop cutting wood shapes and decorating them. Then I got interested in Rubber Stamping. I love it. I fluctuate (sp) between that and knitting, depending on my mood.

Right now, I love doing lace knitting and using sock yarns. I just love color.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

John, these "original or practice" items are my family's favorites! They just say its a mom/nanny original. Good Luck, its nice to see a man doing this craft. When knitting began, it was men that did it!


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I was taught knitting, crocheting in elementary school and have been knitting off and on for 40 plus years or so. I don't crochet very often, I cross stitch occasionally. I usually have several projects going and an even longer wishlist from the family. I am not complaining, I love knitting!  
This forum is great and enjoy learning new things about knitting, I don't remember when I joined but it must have been sometime the middle of last year.


----------



## Daisybee (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow! What a response this question has triggered. I learned to knit when I was 8 and at 87 am still knitting. I taught myself to crochet as an adult and also to paint. Now that I am a widow the kntting especially, has been a life saver for me. Don't know what I would do without it. I knit mostly for charities nowadays.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Bless your heart! I am teaching my grandbabies and a cousin to knit and crochet and use looms! We all have to teach someone, its a dying art form, and it is sooo precious to recieve a homemade gift. And knitted or crocheted items last a lot longer than store bought items!!!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Novice Sandy said:


> I was just wondering after reading most of the posts today, How long have you been knitting? I have been at it about 1 year, although had to set aside all knitting & crocheting for several months, because work was way too demanding. (I am a nurse) I love this forum, I have learned so much. I know that many of you have stitched for a very long time. I have been only a crocheter for 28 years, although in spurts. Also, how long have you been on this forum? Even when I laid aside the knitting for several months, I would read, well actually mainly view the photos of everyones work, almost daily. I feel like I know a few of you very, very well, for you help so often with everyone's questions. So I just wanted to know a bit more about you. I feel like I have so many friends on this forum. How long has knitting paradise been around? I love it, so glad I found it!


My mother taught me to knit before I started school - about 50 years ago.

Crochet - I pretty much taught myself about 25 years ago, though I've learned a few things since I found a variety of craft sites on the internet when I finally got *onto* the internet back around '97 or '98.

I don't know how long this forum has been around, but if you look at my information at the left side of this post, it tells you when I joined here. (I do have a feeling, though, that this forum was relatively new when I found it - I don't remember where I heard of it first)


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Sandy, so nice of you to ask. I have been knitting for at least 40 years. It has brought me so many rewards and got me through the rough times. I joined KP last year and feel so comfortable with all the knitters. Hope to see some of your work!
Christine


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

Loved your quote, Dsyn.

"I'll eat when I'm hungry; I'll drink when I'm dry; 
And if 'Arthur' don't stop me, I'll knit 'til I die!"

If you don't mind, I'll use it often. 

Anyway, Novice Sandy, in answer to your questions. I joined a month or so ago. I was a member last year, but for some reason didn't get into reading the posts and dropped out. Guess I was ready now and read most all posts. 

I learned to knit when I was a kid with my Aunt Mary's help, but thought it was boring. I taught myself crochet about 1968 or before and did that for several years when first married at 18. Around 2000 I came back to knitting and have loved it ever since. I rarely do crochet now as it hurts my hands, but I still love it.


----------



## Gamquilter (Dec 29, 2011)

I learned to knit in1944 in school. We knit slippers for the "boys in the hospital during the war". They were just a rectangle, stitched on two ends and a tie pulled thru the top........67 years later I'm still having fun

S. Arkansas , G ;-)


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

HI ,

I've only joined recently but enjoy reading things of interest her. I taught myself to knit when I was maybe 11 when my Mom tried to teach me crochet and I couldn't handle the tension. I knit often through high school but stopped for college and children. Recently, with the girls all grown, I've started knitting again and am just getting into weaving as well.

I enjoy the camaraderie on this site though I am not good at it.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

My first memory of knitting was when I was about 7 or 8, home from school probably sick, knitting a sweater. We lived in a trailer house (the 1949 version of mobile home) so Mom was never very far from me. The sweater was mostly two squares. I am 70 now.
I didn't knit much until I was working for TWA and many of the flight attendants would knit on layovers or during down time. I knit the cutest hats for my little sisters. I have tried to reproduce that pattern, but to no avail.
One thing I notice that many of us have in common...we don't remember exactly how we came to find KP.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm quite a youngster and have only been at it for 60 years having been taught by my granny, a country woman from deepest Sussex. I started with dolls' clothes and was soon designing my own with graph paper. I have knitted loads of things in my time and if I can't get to sleep, I don't count sheep but try to remember all the jumpers I have knitted. It works, as I have yet to start counting the bedsocks, tea cosies, gloves, toys, hats, EZ surprise jackets ..........P.S there was a hiatus in the 1960's when I was a little too busy with Flower Power!!


----------



## lynncancersurvivor (Nov 21, 2011)

I have knitted for about 6 months...I still have so much to learn but I am enjoying it. Been crocheting for 30 years and love that. But wanted a change so I switched to needles.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

That is awesome, to knit for charity! I have a knitting machine that i need help in learning how to use, this way I can knit many, many hats mittens for charity. And of course blankets. I knit by hand, a machine will go a lot faster than me. I knitted a scarf, by hand for 'Special Olympics', that was fun.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Lol! But we have fun! We just know that we are here.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

I joined last year in Feb. (26th, 2011)Learned to knit at my mothers knee. My first completed project, a sweater, was done in 1958 while in school under the tutelage of Irish nuns who ran the boarding school. My feelings on this topic are reflected in Dreamweaver's reply.


----------



## venicesusie (Feb 19, 2011)

I started in Camp Fire Girls 65 years ago. Believe it or not we started with mittens. Everyone now starts with a scarf. I didn't learn to cast on for ages. Someone always had to start it off for me. By the time I got to high school I was knitting arghyle socks by the dozen. No one in school knew how to turn the heel, so when they got to that point they brought the project to me. I often walked around school with four or five knitting bags hanging on my arms for study hall.

When I finished knitting the socks, I took them to Mrs. Hershberger, who sewed up the back. wove the toe and returned them beautifully blocked. Price? Twenty-five cents. As you can imagine, I never learned to do my own finishing for a long time.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I learned to knit when I was 8 or 9. I did not like it too much at first. I preferred to crochet, which I learnt at age 5. I crochet for years and made clothes for my doll all without a pattern. I just worked it until it was right. I ahd the best dressed doll ever, only to pass it all on to my younger cousin. I wish I had that wardrobe now to show to my daughters. But any way, later on I decided that knitting was the thing and started to take it up in earnest. My sister and I could always be found with the kntting needles knitting sweaters and other things. For the last few years, work got in the way and I really did not do much in the way of any craft. I cannot believe that i did not knit or crochet for so long. I am glad I got back to it. It is such a great and productive hobby. Glad you asked Sandy. I joined the forum only this year. I had been reading for a few months before I officially joined. Love the great ideas, helpful hints and the overall creativity of all those on the forum.


----------



## Lowem (Jan 10, 2012)

I will be 75 in July of this year, and learned to knit from my mother when I was about 10. She tried to teach me to tat, but I couldn't get it. I still wish I could do it but I just can't seem to get the hang of it. I taught myself to crochet when in my 20's.
I learned sewing and embroidery in school.
I can't sew anymore because of my eyesight.
I am praying I will be able to knit and crochet forever, because I just love it so much. Since joining KP I have learned so much.
It is as if knitting and crocheting have made so many advances and I was still back in the dark ages. 
so glad you asked the question, because we all got to know a little more about each other. Happy knitting Mimi Lowe


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi Sandy--nice to see you and welcome! Let's see, I self taught myself to knit about 1971 or so. Knitted for a few years and then got really busy raising two children and teaching. I returned to knitting about 8 years ago when I retired and the kids were grown and am completely addicted. I did take one class in the last 8 years but the instructor was left handed and I'm not. Now I have two or three really good books if I find myself with a problem. Welcome to the knitting board!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi Sandy--nice to see you and welcome! Let's see, I self taught myself to knit about 1971 or so. Knitted for a few years and then got really busy raising two children and teaching. I returned to knitting about 8 years ago when I retired and the kids were grown and am completely addicted. I did take one class in the last 8 years but the instructor was left handed and I'm not. Now I have two or three really good books if I find myself with a problem. Welcome to the knitting board!


----------



## Lowem (Jan 10, 2012)

I will be 75 in July of this year, and learned to knit from my mother when I was about 10. She tried to teach me to tat, but I couldn't get it. I still wish I could do it but I just can't seem to get the hang of it. I taught myself to crochet when in my 20's.
I learned sewing and embroidery in school.
I can't sew anymore because of my eyesight.
I am praying I will be able to knit and crochet forever, because I just love it so much. Since joining KP I have learned so much.
It is as if knitting and crocheting have made so many advances and I was still back in the dark ages. 
so glad you asked the question, because we all got to know a little more about each other. Happy knitting Mimi Lowe


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

LOL, cat walked across the board and resent this. Guess she wanted to send a welcome, too! :O)


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi... I've been on KP for about 6 months now... I have crocheted for 40 years... and have seriously knitted for this past year. I dabbled with it off and on for several years but never got the hang of it. I had a co-worker who told me that knitting was easier than crocheting... ha! It is far more challanging but I have learned so much this past year by viewing YouTube videos and from folks on KP... I love the challange even tho it sometimes makes me want to pull my hair out!


----------



## Lowem (Jan 10, 2012)

It is always so great to hear from you!!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

do you guys see my posts? Not sure if they are readable or not. Lol not real good at computers


----------



## closeknit (Jan 9, 2012)

That is so interesting Nanajay. You should put together a little memory book of things that school children made during wartime.
I've been knitting, crocheting, smocking and sewing on and off since I was a child. It is productive and relaxing - what could be better? I've only started knitting in the last 2 years as my daughter had a lovely little girl, who was born quite early. The more I worried, the more I knitted. I have items put aside for the baby in a drawer in my house which are size 4's!


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

I have been knitting and crocheting about 3 years and have recently been working with looms. I like anything to do with fibers and I always have something - sometimes many somethings- going on around here. Since I retired I have been teaching at our Senior Center and have met a lovely bunch of ladies there. We take turns teaching each other new techniques and it is very inspiring. I don't know when I joined this forum , sometime last year, but I try not to miss looking at it because it is one of my nice things I do for myself. Thanks to everyone on here-- I alwasys feel better after I read this forum-- it's like talking with family


----------



## suzagrace9 (Aug 15, 2011)

I taught myself to knit about 5 years ago. I love learning new stitches. I never get bored with it.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Been here since August (I think), anyway I have been knitting since I was 14 (about 40 years!). I have actually been crocheting longer than that. But I generally prefer knitting. I find it more relaxing for some reason. I love knitting, but I still have a lot to learn. I tend to stand back a bit before I try something new. Like now, I am attempting cables for the first time! Glad to have you here! :thumbup:


----------



## Mamielu (Jan 24, 2011)

I have been knitting for 43 years and crocheting for 59 years. I also learned to crochet when I was 5, but took a long time to learn to knit. I don"t know why. That is just how it happened.


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

I learned to crochet when my kids were very young, but didnt stick to it due to the lack of time. I re-taught myself crochet about 5 years ago, and mostly did baby blankets, and hats. last year I desided I wanted to advance my crochet skills, and went online looking for instructions, and information.
A few days later I found this site, and have been a member every since.
A few months ago, some one here blessed me with a gift of several skeins of yarn, and about 15 pairs of straight knitting needles that she no longer used.
about 6 weeks ago, I started thinking I should either learn to knit or pass the needles along to someone who could use them.
I became intrested in knitting, patterns, instruction, videos, and the whole world of knitting, and thought I should at least try.
I made it a goal, and have been practicing cast on, knit, and purl stitches at every free moment.
Last weekend I received a wounderful gift or a set of Denice interchangable knitting needles. 
I am more determined than ever to learn this skill. 
It has ignited a fire that hasnt been there in some time now, and I am sooo very excited about it.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm 59 and my mom taught me to knit when I was 8, although there have been periods when I stopped for awhile. I'd never been as enthused about it as I have been since I discovered KP - I've learned so many things and have taken on projects that I would never have tried otherwise. I pass the word about KP on to every knitter that I meet.
Jan


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> KP is just a few weeks over 1 year old. It has grown by leaps and bounds. I have been active on it since about May. It does become addictive!!! I learned to knit about 50 years ago. Of course, with kids, it often was ignored and I do several other needlework acivities as well. Somehow, I always come back to knitting. It is so simple, so complex, so portable, so rewarding. For me, it is a great tension reliever and makes me feel like I'm accomplishing something... I love to see everyone's work to keep me inspired and motivated.


Yup I agree....Dreamweaver you profile pic is looking like you are a teenager... still ?? lol


----------



## grandheart (Jun 12, 2011)

Novice Sandy said:


> I was just wondering after reading most of the posts today, How long have you been knitting? I have been at it about 1 year, although had to set aside all knitting & crocheting for several months, because work was way too demanding. (I am a nurse) I love this forum, I have learned so much. I know that many of you have stitched for a very long time. I have been only a crocheter for 28 years, although in spurts. Also, how long have you been on this forum? Even when I laid aside the knitting for several months, I would read, well actually mainly view the photos of everyones work, almost daily. I feel like I know a few of you very, very well, for you help so often with everyone's questions. So I just wanted to know a bit more about you. I feel like I have so many friends on this forum. How long has knitting paradise been around? I love it, so glad I found it!


I too love this forum, I have knitted since I was 6 years old, Im 72 soon to be 73. now I design my own knits.


----------



## Jintzie (Feb 1, 2012)

I just joined this Knitting Forum. I have been knitting since I was 10 and am 71. I knit a lot of Christmas Stockings for lots of families and am now makeing them for the Great Grandchildren. I crochet,sew (not clothes but pillow, cushions, curtain etc), embroidery, needlepoint, cross stitch but cannot tat. I tried to tat but I have arthritis and cannot seem to manage tatting but have plenty to keep me busy. I am now making Sock Monkeys in my spare time. I have a Thursday night knitting group that I have taught to knit. They are each making or have made a Sampler scarf so they could learn new stitches. Some have advanced further than others. I also teach a group of women at my church, it is new and we have only met 2 times but hope to meet more often. I love to knit, it is my favortie thing and would knit all day if I didn't work and have other things to do. I have learned a lot from this forum and enjoy reading about all of you.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

I have been knitting for about ten years. I too am a nurse and have found that knitting is therapy for me. I llove it! I crochet for about 30 years and was deturmined to learn how to knit. You and i seem so much alike! When I set aside my knitting it is usually to read! I think I have been on this sigh for almost a year and I love it! Everyone is so kind and helpful. It's so nice to meet you!


----------



## closeknit (Jan 9, 2012)

Good for you, Jintzie. I'm impressed that you make your own patterns. How fun that you are running classes!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> Welcome to our KP family, my Sister!
> "I'll eat when I'm hungry; I'll drink when I'm dry;
> And if 'Arthur' don't stop me, I'll knit 'til I die!"


I know the feeling, you brought a smile to my face this morning.


----------



## djskatie80 (Nov 12, 2011)

I was taught knitting and crochet 48 years ago. I have not done either on a regular basis. But whenever I wanted to do it, I was thankful that I knew how. I prefer knitting over crochet but always felt that if I was sitting I was wasting time.... Now what's up with that?! I sew - A LOT - and I'm sitting to do that. So, fortunately, I've come to the frame of mind that as long as I'm being productive, it's not a waste of time. I normally sew/ quilt in the early part of the day and knit later in the afternoon and evenings.


----------



## knittingema3 (Nov 4, 2011)

I learned to knit when I was 8, I had the chicken pox and my aunt came from Montreal to visit. She was an avid knitter and taught me. I hate to admit to it but that was 50 years ago. I am teaching my 10 year old granddaughter to knit and hopefully she will have the fond memories of us knitting together.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

I taught myself how to knit when I was 9 years old; 57 years ago.


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

Good Morning everyone. My mother taught me to crochet when I was 10 yrs old and I learned to knit in my early 20's. I was a nanny for a Dr. and his wife,and she taught me to knit. I joined KP in Aug. of last year. I feel like you are all part of my family. I'll be 73 this yr.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I've been knitting and crocheting for 50 years. My Mom taught me the basics when I was little. I thought I knew a lot about both, till I got a computer and found the internet. You can teach "old dogs" new tricks.


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I was taught to knit when I was about eight on a Christmas Eve after I had opened presents and was bored by the adult talk. I made things for my dolls. In high school I took it up again to make argyle socks for two different boyfriends, one of whom I married. I have been knitting steadily ever since. I joined KP in February ,2011 and have enjoyed the camaraderie and expertise very much


I'm in Kenosha. Are u nearby


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Been knitting for almost four years. It is addicting!


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

I also started crocheting as a child, my Mom taught me at about 5 or 6 yrs. old on a large wooden hook. So I have been crocheting almost 60 yrs. Knitting didn't come until I was about 19. A woman from work taught me and I didn't know it at the time but it is the European way of holding the yarn etc. My MIL taught me how to bind off. Now I am retired and really getting back to my crafts of all kinds. Never sitting idol, if not reading, cooking then there is a craft in my hands. My daughter bedroom (who is married) has become my craft room. Love it.


----------



## Chickknitter9 (Nov 19, 2011)

Novice Sandy, your question has brought many sweet replies. It IS nice to get to know all of you KP knitters better. Thanks Sandy for asking. I learned to knit when I was about 12 and basically put it aside until I slowed down with retirement these last couple of years....slowed down/retirement? That does not really describe my life. I usually put "adventurer" in the blank for employment. :thumbup: and take a knitting project whereever I go! I've only been on KP for maybe 4 months after my LYS lady told me about it. Very grateful for the knowledge and experience of the contributors. I've gleaned a great deal!


----------



## mamared1949 (Jun 22, 2011)

My mother died when I was 8 and I remeber her knitting us mittens with reindeer on them. When I was 18 I looked through a bunch of boxed that my dad had in the attic that had belonged to my mother and I found the one with all of her knitting stuff.

I found a book that taught how to knit and taught myself from that book. I am now 62 and retired and took it up again after about a 30 year absence do to life getting in the way. (a child and working full time)

I feel that I am a more patient knitter now than I ever have been and have all the time in the world to do it. It keeps me off of the streets as my step-mother would say.

Linda


----------



## bevbill-1948 (Jul 27, 2011)

i haven been on kp very long but i have been knitten ,crochet and looms for a long time.circular needles haven used very long but thanks too the girls onkp i am now


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Ahh, Linda! You must feel a strong link to your Mom--what a joy!


----------



## 2muchyn (Mar 7, 2011)

since I was 10 50 plus years


----------



## ebbtide2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have been knitting on and off for over 50 years and crocheting for longer than that. I do not, however, consider myself an expert. For years almost the only thing I knitted where sweaters, mostly top-down raglans, for my children and then my grandchildren.
I have been on this site for about 3 months and enjoy it very much. I find that I learn something new every day. I am delighted to see and hear from so many who are beginners in this wonderful craft.


----------



## joyceannellen (Oct 22, 2011)

My mother taught me how to knit when I was about 8. She battled breast cancer from when I was 12 to 18 and we used to sit on the couch together and knit for hours. Since then I have done many crafts but always go back to my first love, knitting. I post pictures of my projects on facebook and relatives and family friends comment how it reminds them of my mother. Knitting makes me feel closer to her.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Novice Sandy.....when I read your post, I thought "I am just like you!" Read the posts, see the pictures almost everyday and comment only once in a while. I feel like I know a few of the people who comment all the time, with a special favorite being Dreamweaver, I love her wit and right on answers. I have been knitting for about 48 years. My Mother taught me when I was about 16. I am left handed, but learned to knit right handed. There were scores of years that I didn't do much with raising a family, working got in the way. There were also periods of macrame &cross-stitching. I love to do scarves, fingerless gloves, afghans. I have only made 2 matching sweaters for my 2 youngest granddaughters, both redheads! Saw your post this morning and saw all the posts after it, geesh, you opened pandora's box...LOL! You sound like a really nice person, I actually am a newer member than you, I joined in the fall of last year. Just looking for a pattern on the web and stumbled to this site. So glad I did, along with my coffee, I look forward to hearing the "ladies chat" about different topics each day and I have already learned a couple of new things.......after your post, I think you will feel even more "at home".....hugs


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I learned to knit when I was 5, we had an aunt visit and she taught me to make a scarf for my mother. I knitted off and on mostly off until 2 years ago when I started a group knitting prayer shawls for my church. Now I knit daily and have joined 2 other groups and knit with them weekly. I have enjoyed this group and have laughed and learned a lot from them. So I have knit for 64 years.


----------



## arlenen (Feb 11, 2012)

We have much in common. I will soon be 81. I was knitting during WWll, I also knitted for the war effort. As a "camp fire girl", and at school, we knitted squares for blankets for the soldiers. 
Never heard of oiled wool. Bet that was difficult and messy. Just found this site this week. I thought I knew almost everything one could do with knitting and crochet, but after surfing this sight, I find there is way more to learn than I could imagine. Just found out what froggin or is it froggon is and UFO, also that other one WIP. lol

quote=Nannajay]I was taught to knit when I was seven,by my late sister,as I am fast approaching eighty,that is quite a while.during World War Two at school as 9 to 10year olds we knitted balaclavas for the forces,the worst being oiled wool for socks for seamen`s boots.now I knit for the family and bazaars with a break to catch up with embroidery.in between projects.[/quote]


----------



## mollypit (Feb 5, 2011)

Good Morning to everyone from snowym cold Wisconsin. I have been knitting for about 42 yrs and love it. I have crocheted for about 30.I think I joined KP last March or April. I love it too. There is so much usaful information and I love being able to share my pictures of projects. and to see those from others. I think we are a very fine, friendly group of people and so willing to help each other.
M0llypit


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

My best friend's mother taught us how to knitwhenI was about nine. (I am coming upmon my 61st. Birthday) but she didn't really teach us how to make anything. Then later in lIfe, my mother in law taught me how to crochet. I made lots of baby stuff, slippers, etc. Then life goes on, I started knitting sporadically. I decided to take some classes and was interrupted by a fall and a broken hand. Two surgeries later, and retirement, I am back knitting. I am also a working artist, I paint and teach an art class once a week. Knitting is therapy for me.


----------



## 2sticksofwood (Oct 2, 2011)

60 years. Am now teaching my granddaughter so she can inherit my stash and needles.....when her mom figured that out ( after growing up with yarn all over our house ) I think she is contemplating send her daughter to boarding school!!!!


----------



## itip2 (Dec 2, 2011)

I was taught by my Grandmother before I started school, and am now 77. I have a houseguest who is my age, friends since our teens, she has knitted as long as I have, but seems to have forgotten how to read a pattern. Very sad, as she is really struggling with a simple cable she would have knitted in her sleep. I have to tell her every repeat what to do!


----------



## closeknit (Jan 9, 2012)

2sticksofwood that is very funny!!


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

I am77 years young and was taught to crochet wheN I was 5 by my grandmother. I made a lot of chains before she let me go any further. I taught my self to knit 51 years ago., Never any lessons on any of this. Off and on with both while the kids were growig up. I joined the forum onOctober of 2011 and have really learned a lot of things. I may be a "real knitter" before long. I am retired and doing baby and doll clothes now. Love it.


----------



## Suzinky (Jan 31, 2011)

My mom taught me to knit when I was 21, in 1963. Then a year later, I taught myself to crochet. I have been indulging in my fiber hobby ever since! I joined KP in January, 2011, and read it every day; I have learned so much about knitting and crocheting since. I am retired now so I can "play" with yarn anytime, anywhere. And my children are amazed at the size of my "yarn vault." They love getting my handmade sweaters, scarves, hats, afghans, etc. so no smart remarks about the size of my stash! KP members are priceless--we seem to inspire each other with every message. I will continue to be on this forum for a long, long time!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have been knitting about 25 years, discovered KP while searching for patterns. I wouldn't be knitting socks if I hadn't gotten help from the ladies on the Forum, Blessings on all of you and Happy Knitting.


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

My Grandmother taught me to knit when i was 6. It took me a year to learn to purl. She taught me continental style as she was Swedish but was born here. I remember doing cables in another color when in 6th grade. In high school my father refused to buy me any more sweaters but told me I could knit all I wanted, so I made 12! I did a lot of pattern knitting for my kids, like knit-o-graph patterns. I still have all these and do one occasionally. I read just about everything on this site every day and just love it, so how long have I been knitting? I'm almost 82 so I guess that makes it 76 years! I'm working on the Ashton stole right now, I did lace knitting when I was newly married but have never done a chart before. Still learning after all this time and I love it, Judy


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

I think Nanajay has me beat, but not by much. I also learned to knit during WWII and was about 12 ..... I am also approching my 80th year. I now have 16 grandchildren and 11 great grandchildren so do I need to say more. I have plenty of welcome recipients to knit for.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow I would love to read all 13 pages right now but I'll have to come back to this.. I'll add my thought to it also..

I like most of us learned to crochet very young. I even remember a gadget for crocheting that I got in the mid 1960's .. Mom was upset and said I should just give it away and use a hook...she said I would be much happier that way..LOLv Mom also taught me to knit "Throwing" syle. being a tad dyslexic I would get so confused and frutrated with knitting I stuck to crochet. About 5 years ago I was watching tv and saw someone knitting continental.. so I practiced.. but wasn't very good.. I am a caregiver and I had a client who was deaf, had early stages of alzhimers and demenita.. she loved to knit... and I was shown beautiful things she knitted.. her favorite color was pink.. so I brought over my prettiest pink and tried to knit... this broke the ice and she showed me her way of continental knitting... I didn't do a whole lot with it.. mostly crocheting and then I found this site last January.. and since then I have knitted mittens, socks, lots of dish cloths even a round one.. an Illusion scarf , a ear flap hat, fingerless gloves, some scarfs and a sweater.. I learned all the very important things here.. I learned where I can find the answers on the internet.. and my computer now is filled with patterns and links...LOL LOVE that....
As I was pouring my cup of coffee this morning I was thinking that this is my favorite morning... I have the day off .. the house to my self for the next several hours .. a hot cup of coffee and my KnittingParadise newsletter... can't get much better than that...


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

When I was a child. I wanted to learn to knit but couldn't get the hang of it. I learned to sew when I was 13. When I was 17, I wanted to knit myself a scarf. I bought yarn & needles which I still have and my future MIL showed me the knit stitch. In the meantime I was sewing clothes for my daughter as I couldn't buy clothes to fit her (she was tall - long legs & a tiny waist) until she turned 13 yrs. old. Its hard to believe that my daughter will be turning 40 on Sunday & my son will be 35 in June. 

I didn't do much knitting after that for about 20 years and decided to make myself some sweaters. I have been an occasional knitting since & tend to over do it when I decide to knit something specially if I don't have a pattern to follow. 

I have been on medical leave since July/11 due to degenerate disk disease in my lower back and osteoarthritis in my knees and have to take a lot of rest breaks due to pain so I knit everyday now. I finished the 2 WIP and made a number of small things for Christmas presents. 

As for crochet, I know how it is done but can't get the hang of it. Years ago, I bought a One-Needle knitter (its like a large sewing needle about 7 inches long) and picked that up very easy. The finished product looked as if is crocheted. I will use this when I want to put a finished edge on something. 

I have been on KP since Nov/11 (I think) & don't remember how I discovered this website as I tend to surf the net occasionally looking for information.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

I have been knitting for 50 years. I find it keeps me off the streets and out of trouble.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I started knitting in HS, taught by my best friend's mother. The first project was a sweater (not a wise move for the teacher). I dropped knitting and picked up embroidery, then needlepoint, then counted-cross stitch and petti-point cross stitch. Finally picked up knitting again about 15 years ago. Haven't put down a needle since. Love love love it.

I belong to a charity knitting group and also a "just for fellowship" knitting group.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

I am amazed that KP is so young! Got in on it in March 2011. I'd picked up knitting needles about 2 years before that and my knitting time gradually increased to where I knit almost daily now. Originally learned when I was 13 but didn't have time or take the time except once or twice until now.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Been knitting since I was 7 (now I'm 68). My mom taught me how to kit gloves. Used to knit and crochet doll clothes for sale. Remeber the collectible dolls, about 7 or 8 inches tall. used to crochet wedding party gowns for them and sold them in our local grocery store when I was 12. Joined forum in November but was a looker for quite some time before that. I have learned so much about knitting, stuff I never knew existed beyong Red Heart and straight or dpn needles.


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

I have been knitting since around about 1970 ,I was taught by my Mam .I also learned to crochet around the same time but couldn't read a pattern until about 4 years ago .During about the last 13 months the crocheting has taken over ,theres no stopping me now.
I have been a member of KP since june 11.Alyson x


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

You are right this is a wonderful site and filled with great people, I have been seriously knitting for a little over a year also,,,,but still have to tackle two projects I have been putting aside a lacy scarf and a pair of socks....they are like my Mt. Everist...and then on to the Alps a sweater or something to wear.


----------



## emmeknits2 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi Sandy, I am a nurse too and learned to knit for the first time when I was about 7, at that time all I did was cast on and knit. When I started High School I started crocheting and did baby items. Then one day I saw a pattern for knit socks and I was hooked. It took a long time to make sense of the directions but I kept at it and eventually finished my first pair. It was totally like learning a new language. That was about 5 years ago. I am now attempting a sweater..... socks go way faster but I will stick with it till the end. I have only been on this site for about a month but LOVE IT!


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

I just started taking knitting lessons. I have had 3 and am getting very anxious to get moving. I am almost through my first project-a scarf for my husband(all knitting).


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow, 87 y.o.?? That's wonderful.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

When I stopped to think how long I've been knitting, I was stunned to realize it would be 48 years. Yikes!


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

I joined this forum last May. I learned to knit as a child (I am 63) but mostly crocheted or did other forms of fiber arts and only knit occasionally until about one year ago when I retired. Now I knit daily. This site is awesome because everyone is so giving of their knowledge and experience.


----------



## Jacky (Jan 28, 2011)

I just had to jump in here as I too, am a life long knitter - my Mom's sister stayed with us for several months back when I had just turned 3 yrs old - am now 82 - she taught me to knit the "American" style - later when I was about 10 an older German lady taught me the continental style and I have done that since then - did stop for about 5 years back in the early '80's when counted cross stitch came into popularity, but after having double by pass surgery in 2003 found my eyesight had changed radically and of course I pulled out all my knitting needles and am going non stop - all charity knitting now - mostly hats and scarves for youngsters - my claim to fame? A near by school burned out last year and a lady heard about my knitting, called me in dire need of hats for over 100 children by the beginning of this past school term - my needles and I knitted 94 hats in 3 weeks - loved every moment of it - now back to my Hospice knitting of throws, shawls, and aphgans - if only the Lord allows me another 15 or so years, I think I will be content but my husband says "it'll never happen - you will be cremated with needles in your hands" - I can only pray so - thanks for letting me rave on - Jacky D.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

When I stopped to think how long I've been knitting I was stunned to realize it's been 48 years. Yikes!


----------



## beck25 (Nov 30, 2011)

ive been knitting for about 4 months


----------



## Suzannet (Jul 21, 2011)

I have been knitting for about 50 years and crocheting for over 40. In fact the baby I started to crochet for originally is 40 this April. OMG I feel old today


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 6, 2011)

I've been crocheting for about 30 years after my mother-in-law taught me the basics. I learned the rest from books, etc. Knitting is an off and on thing. I first knitted about 40 years ago in a group of crafters but never really got into it. Learned again after gall bladder surgery about 30 years ago and knitted several sweaters--nothing else. Took knitting lessons about 3 years ago--continental style--but didn't really take. Liked the other better. Mostly stay with crochet but like knitting better really. It's more relaxing. Crochet is just faster for me.


----------



## barbarascarboro (Jun 21, 2011)

I am 65, and started knitting when I was about 5....I have stopped several times, but have always gone back to it. I love all crafts, and had a ceramic shop for several years, painted shirts, worked with clay, made jewelry, and kind of keep switching! I love KP, have only been here for a few months...I don't post much, but have read & learned allot. I had no idea what "frogging" is, until I read it here! I had quit for a couple of years, until I started again last spring, and I am just finally getting back to being a good knitter....I forgot so much...but it is all coming back now. I knit Continental, because that's the way I learned as a child. I love reading the posts, and seeing what people have made!


----------



## gothicmuse (May 12, 2011)

I have been knitting for 1 year and still have lots of stitches/techniques that I want to learn.

I have been crocheting for 1 week. Still trying to get my tensions and stitches looking right.

Jo


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I've been crocheting about 40 years.
I know that I have made over 100 afghans.
I lost count around 60.
I've made hats, slippers, scarves and other things.
I did try knitting once or twice and never did get
very far with it.
My wife always says that I crochet so fast and
everything looks so nice, why would you want to knit.
I think, I joined about May of last year.
Dick


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome to KP. I have been knitting off and on for over 40 years. Mostly made baby blankets until recently. Joined KP last year and have learned so much!! Since joining, I have been inspired to learn Magic Loop (made two hats for granddaughters), short rows (made 4 potato chip scarves), and how to knit socks. Made one pair of socks using two circs, and am working on a second pair using Magic Loop (just can't seem to master dpns). Also learned lace knitting and made a hooded scarf with matching fingerless gloves. Wow! And I thought I knew how to knit before.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

gothicmuse said:


> I have been knitting for 1 year and still have lots of stitches/techniques that I want to learn.
> 
> I have been crocheting for 1 week. Still trying to get my tensions and stitches looking right.
> 
> Jo


Don't worry about your tension.
The tension and stitches will come in time.
It is like anything else. The more you crochet,
the better you will become at it. 
You shouldn't be worried about tension as much as you 
should be making your stitches right. The tension
will take care of itself.
Dick


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

I' been knitting for about 10 years now. I restarted when my daughter came home with some needles and said her friend taught her how to knit. I looked at what she was doing and then made my first scarf. Since then I have learned much about knitting and this forum shows me how much more I need to learn. I've been a membe of KP for about one year and just love it
Keep up the knitting and congradulations on your one yr at KP.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

I learned to knit from my Mother when I was a young teenager but a lot of my family do needlework (mostly crochet). A career and life in general has caused me to put my crafts aside but about a year ago, I became interested in knitting and have been at KP since August,2011. I am always surprised and pleased at the warmth and knowledge of this group.

And that would put yarn and sew projects in my hands for well over 50 years.

My current obsession is dpn socks....


----------



## grandmachristie (Feb 5, 2012)

I haven't been on forum long but have been knitting since I was 6 or 7yrs old. We were taught at school here in Scotland and started with a coat hanger cover in garter stitch, 12stitches if i remember right, then onto a scarf. By the time i left primary school I had progressed to using 4 pins. There was always a lot of knitting around at home when I was young as my mother knitted and both my grannys. Never really stopped for long since.


----------



## stj (Aug 12, 2011)

I learned basic knitting at age 10 abt. 67 yrs. ago, but put it aside for other crafts. Then abt. 1980 I was given a kit of matching fabric and yarn to make a skirt and sweater by someone who thought I knitted. I bought needles, instructions and knitted a top-down sweater, the first of many. Arthur has slowed me down, but I'm still at it.


----------



## Lowem (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow Sandy, did you expect all these responses?
I am getting to know some of the KPers too.
This will keep me busy for awhile.
Mimi


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

40+ years. My Grandmother and Mother crochet quite a bit (which I still enjoy) but I don't like crocheted sweaters, etc. So I do more knitting.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Novice Sandy said:


> I was just wondering after reading most of the posts today, How long have you been knitting? I have been at it about 1 year, although had to set aside all knitting & crocheting for several months, because work was way too demanding. (I am a nurse) I love this forum, I have learned so much. I know that many of you have stitched for a very long time. I have been only a crocheter for 28 years, although in spurts. Also, how long have you been on this forum? Even when I laid aside the knitting for several months, I would read, well actually mainly view the photos of everyones work, almost daily. I feel like I know a few of you very, very well, for you help so often with everyone's questions. So I just wanted to know a bit more about you. I feel like I have so many friends on this forum. How long has knitting paradise been around? I love it, so glad I found it!


about 2yrs--joined K P--- Jan of last year best thing I could do-- everyone so helpful.


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

I learned to knit 60+ years ago. My mom taught me. I got a little pair of needles and a ball of pink wool for christmas when I was about 7 or 8 and have been knitting on and off since then. I lived in England then but moved to Canada when I was a teen. People keep saying that knitting is becoming a lost art. That makes me sad as it is a great stress reliever for me. I am knitting for great grandchildren now and I hope they will like it as now they tend to gear towards all the cute retail stuff but they do love the afghans so I try to stick to making them and knit hats and baby things for charity. HAVE A GREAT DAY EVERYONE AND HAPPY KNITTING.


----------



## Mayanmoon (Dec 10, 2011)

Since January, 2005, but I took 2.5 years off to learn quilting. Now I do both.


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

It seems you all learned when you were young..I was about 64 and wanted a new learn when I retired. A friend knew how to knit a scarf just back and forth knitting and I learned that and then I have this wonderful English friend that is teaching me so much more. I love this forum and learn so much on here.
Nanajay I love that story of knitting in WWII. My father never had to leave the states but I'm proud of the ones that did and the ones serving today.


----------



## debunk (Jul 25, 2011)

I taught myself to knit when I was about 21 and will have my 89th birthday this month. I also taught myself to crochet, tat, make hairpin lace, but now I only knit. I joined KP in July, I think. After I do my chores I check in with KP every day and am still learning! I look forward to reading what you all have to say.


----------



## Jeanne Beth (Sep 5, 2011)

I have been knitting for 53 years, and crocheting for 36 years. I love both, as well as many other crafts. I learn so much on KP. I spend almost as much time here as I do knitting! Love the international aspect of KP, which is amazing since it is so new. It really inspires me to see the work and hear from people all over the world.


----------



## jentonic (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Sandy, I have been knitting on and off for the past 58yrs. I was also a nurse before retiring and would knit in my lunch breaks and dare I say whilst on night duty. I now have all the time in the world so always have some knitting on the go as well as cross stitching. I found this site back in November and just love it. It has helped and inspired me to try out new methods and stitches as well as keeping up to date with like minded people from all over the world, you can always find something interesting on KP. We travel quite a bit in our motor home so knitting is great to do whilst travelling the roads of England and Europe.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I first remember knitting when I was 14 and my grandmother and I made me a "sloppy Joe" sweater (which I still have). I was 81 last month. I have knit intermittently ever since, and also taught myself crochet, needlepoint, cross-stitch, stitchery, etc. I get a "craving" for a particular craft now and then. I just found in an old sew box a booklet put out by Red Heart entitled "Learn How" from which I learned to crochet...I believe the price was 69 cents. Only thing I couldn't figure out was tatting...I have my grandmother's ivory shuttle but have never been able to use it. I have learned so much from this site since I inadvertently found it last fall. Who started it?


----------



## Syretta (Nov 22, 2011)

Novice Sandy I too was a nurse for 35 years until all my joints wore out. Now I sit around and read KP and knit. I learned to knit in my first year of high school in Home Ec. That was 43 years ago. My Home Ec teacher had been my mothers teacher when she was in high school. 

I remember doing needlepoint, embroidery, and cross stitch when I was 5yo and sewing my own clothes with my grandmothers treddle sewing machine. 

My memory isn't so good so I'll have to look at the info under my name as soon as I post this message to see when I joined KP. Facebook is ok but my time is well spent here on KP. Don't you just love this site?


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Sandy. . . Interesting question with lots of great answers. . . I didn't 't realize that KP was so young. . .I joined in Feb/ 2011. I taught myself to knit around around 10 years ago and didn't do much with it until about 5 years ago. The first time around, I didn't become addicted to yarn. . .not so this time LOL. I've always done craft work and sewing, even was part owner of a craft shop in Noblesville, IN years ago. Now I sew, quilt, knit and am getting ready to help with a craft group at church. The ability to make something with your hands is a fulfilling and soothing gift from God. . .jj


----------



## rsyerac (Oct 10, 2011)

I've been knitting off and on for over a year. I'm taking classes at the local Adult Evening High School. I've always wanted to learn, but my JOB got in the way. Since I'm retired, I decided to jump in. I've made about 2 dozen hats, a backpack and started a couple other projects. One of those projects is a wallabee which is going to be for my grand-daughter. I'm also a singer with the Pine Barons Barbershop Chorus, active in my church, and do most of the cooking. My wife watches our grand-daughter, Gianna Marie three days a week and still works two days a week at her old full-time job. Here's a few pictures of the backpack, which I gave to my wife. Already have an order to make another one exactly like it. I even made the brass slide.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have been knitting almost 46 years. I am 63 and my former mother-in-law taught me when I was 18. She passed away last summer and right up until she died I would show her all my projects. She gave me such a gift when she taught me and I have always been thankful. There isn't a day that I don't knit and now that she's gone not a day that I don't think of her.


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

I first picked up the needles in college. My project was a pair of socks for my BF. Argyles. Navy blue. You can imagine what they looked like, but he wore them anyway, bless his heart. I've come back to knitting recently after a long time away, and realize just how much I have to learn.


----------



## Noreen M (Sep 29, 2011)

I have been knitting for 65ys and crocheting for 48, I have knit or crochet everyday as long as I can remember. I have been on KP for afew months.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi Sandy. My granny taught me to knit when I was about 8 but I didn't do much with it for years. Picked it up again 20 years later and fiddled with it now and then for years but wasn't addicted. When I retired, I quickly became an addict and can't do without it now. My main focus is prayer shawls though I always have a minimum of two projects going at once, a prayer shawl and currently a cotton afghan (I must have been crazy to buy the suggested yarn but I'm hoping it isn't typical fade-as-you-wash cotton dishcloth yarn!). Joined KP in July and have grown so much as a result. Thanks, all you special knitters!


----------



## aslyn (Aug 9, 2011)

5years, a friend taught me to knit when I was 67, so don't
let anyone tell they are to old to learn.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Started knitting in early grade school with the help of my grandmother and mother. Put that down and started to crochet,
do latch hooking, needlepoint, plastic canvas, embroidery, quilting and counted cross stitching. In between I always did a little knitting. The past few month spent more time knitting and it feels good to be back. I'm awaiting a belated Valentine's Day present from my kitties of the Knit Picks sampler. Can't wait to try them all out! 
To everyone have a wonderful day! Keep on knitting!


----------



## jtutmark (May 3, 2011)

I am almost 65, and amazed that I have gotten this far
My Grandmother taught me to crochet when I was 9 or 10. My Mother tried to no avail to teachme to knit when I was 14. When I was 24 I took a knitting class with 4 other co-workers. and never looked back. Had a slight lull when raising my my 3 children--took up the needles again when my high school daughter showed me a cable knit sweater she liked. Been knittingoff an on since. Discovered KP last May--what a wonderful, encouraging, amazing group of talented people. I love it here.


----------



## ashraela (Oct 28, 2011)

I learned how to knit in the 4th grade (I'm turning 50 tomorrow so its been a few years). We had a wonderful teacher that taught all the 4th grade girls how to knit while all the boys learned "outdoor activities". lol OK it was the early 70's gender equality wasn't around. 

Anyway I learned to knit young then Mom taught me how to embroidery and cross stitch. She followed that with crochet. Once I learned crochet, knitting was a thing of the past. Crochet was so much easier for my little hands. About 7 years ago, i had to give up crochet due to arthritis, I then picked up knitting again. Now I love it! It's easier on the arthritis and so relaxing. I miss crochet once in a while but knitting has really filled the void. 
Sorry I was so long winded hahaha


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

I think I made blanket squares for WWII soldiers in hospitals, but that was a looooong time ago,so not sure. But I did start knitting sweaters about 40 years ago sporadically....now really working at getting things made for children, grandchildren and lo and behold 2 sets of twin great-grandchildren and one single on the way! I have a filing cabinet full of kiddie patterns I'm dying to make! KP is my early morning joy; can't start the day without it.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, looks like you are learning a lot about all of us. I don't know how many years I have been knitting. But seems like a short time really. And I am no where near what I would consider an expert. I have soooo much to learn. I still have never made a sweater. But, here is my story.. My Mom (passed away June 28,2011) taught me to knit. Although she always said that I just watched what she did and I learned on my own. But, when I was very little she unraveled her wool sweater that my uncle had sent to her when he was on ship in the Navy during WWII, story is that he had outgrown it. Anyway, she took it apart and knit mittens for my little brother and I to be able to play in the snow. They were knit so tightly that we were able to play for a long while in the snow . They were nearly waterproof and were so warm. They were of course passed down to the other brothers and sisters that followed us. So, couple years later, my Grandmother made me a spool with little finishing nails pounded carefully into the top and taught me to spool knit. She also taught me to sew tiny little pieces to make a small quilt. But she didn't teach me how to crochet or tat. A couple of years ago, quite a long while after she had passed , I was given 2 quilt tops that she had made up but never got to finish. And with Mom gone I haven't had the heart to finish them. I also was given by my Mom a year ago my Great Aunt Clara's knitting needles and her tating shuttle. I had set aside my knitting for a long while after making a bunch of hats and scarfs and mittens for my brothers and sisters while I was still in school. After getting married the first time I had only made a pair of leggings and some booties for my boys and put everything away for years. I had been doing some quilting but just a little and did a lot of embroidery. When I moved to Florida, I learned to do macramae? and made and sold a lot of that . Mostly as necklaces and bracelets. Back then I did sketches on the beach of people and dogs and did a lot of babysitting. Best paying job then was sketch I did of child I was sitting for ($150.00) plus the sitting fee. I was not able to get a good job when I first got to Florida so my art got me through until I found a good paying job. I did a lot of cross stitch before it was popular and still have a few projects to do. Have crochet baby blankets to do and do some crochet face cloths. Knitting is something that I always have with me, for the last 4 or 5 years. Wherever I go I always have some project or 2 that I can work on. When I was working full time job, I would take projects to work and do something on them during my breaks. It made me feel better and ended up getting more people knitting and crocheting . They saw me doing it and they wanted to try or pick it back up again. Ripple effect...


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I actually taught myself to knit when I was about 10 or 11, but didn't stick with it. I got into it again in college for a while, and again didn't stick with it. Fast forward about 40 years and I had to teach myself all over again. I don't knit that much and not anything complicated, but I do a lot of dishcloths for Christmas presents and I'm working on Chemo Caps for a local hospital. I taught myself to crochet back in about 1987, and went at that like killing rats up until the late 90's when I got introduced to counted cross stitch. Crocheting took a back seat then.
I still do all 3, but mostly counted cross stitch. I've gotten back into crocheting lately and a lady on one of my cross stitch groups wants me to knit some Victorian baby things for her intended grandchild. I say intended because her son and DIL aren't pregnant yet but are planning on it. 
This is one of the pieces she would like me to do http://www.handmade-adelaide-baby.com/crochet-hat-pattern.html Would you believe size 80 crochet cotton and a size 13 hook? I'm also working on a sweater for a friend that I originally started about 4 years ago and have had to completely rip out and start over. There's a very nice lady in this group who lives near me, and we're going to get together and she's going to help me with it. Plus, I'm currently stitching a piece called Radio City Christmas 
http://www.mysticstitch.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=42&products_id=349
which I hope to have done sometime in 2014.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

I have been knitting for 51 years. Started at 14 but became interested at 8. I would love to know more about KP history. How many members did it start with? How did the word get out initially? Is it possible to access the opening forum? Inquiring mind wants to know!


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ashraela



ashraela said:


> I learned how to knit in the 4th grade (I'm turning 50 tomorrow so its been a few years). We had a wonderful teacher that taught all the 4th grade girls how to knit while all the boys learned "outdoor activities". lol OK it was the early 70's gender equality wasn't around.
> 
> Anyway I learned to knit young then Mom taught me how to embroidery and cross stitch. She followed that with crochet. Once I learned crochet, knitting was a thing of the past. Crochet was so much easier for my little hands. About 7 years ago, i had to give up crochet due to arthritis, I then picked up knitting again. Now I love it! It's easier on the arthritis and so relaxing. I miss crochet once in a while but knitting has really filled the void.
> Sorry I was so long winded hahaha


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi,i just joined KP in Jan of this year and i love on here, i've learned a lot....my mom taught me to knit when i was 9 years old so thats 41 years of knitting and i learned to crochet on my own when i was 18, if im not knitting, crocheting or plastic canvas,its pen and puzzle book


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Mom taught me o crochet when I was about 9 years old... I taught myself to knit in 1952.... I'm 78 now. Loooooooooong time. LOL


----------



## Jintzie (Feb 1, 2012)

Actually I was having a lot of problems with my hands and when I went to the doctors he told me I had arthritis in my hands. I said to him that I guess I would have to give up knitting and he said not too that it was good exercise for my hands.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

2sticksofwood said:


> 60 years. Am now teaching my granddaughter so she can inherit my stash and needles.....when her mom figured that out ( after growing up with yarn all over our house ) I think she is contemplating send her daughter to boarding school!!!!


That is soooo Funny!!!
I have two girls neither one can knit or crochet. I do both, my mother & her mother knitted. Both of them died before I could learn from them. I learned from outside help. I really took off with my knitting when I joined KP a year ago. Before KP I was doing straight knitting. My granddaughter is only going to be 2 in May. So I have to wait awhile.


----------



## PrincessFairyDustHead (May 18, 2011)

I leaned from my now mother in law when I was 10. She was my best friend's mom and she was trying to find a way to keep us busy on a summer day. I leaned to crochet from my nephew when he was 12 and I was 19.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> i joined in october of last year and have been knitting since i was 11. about 27 yrs....


I checked my profile and I sit corrected, i have been a member of KP since 3/25th 2011. and I love it here!


----------



## Wincealot (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear Sandy, wrote once and the letter simply disappeared from the page. I scanned replies and doesn't seem to be appearing, so will repeat what I wrote. I read of Nannajay and Loopingrope and really it is not my intention to be competing here. I'll be 85 midsummer. I remember sitting on a porch swing of a young mother across the street from my birth house. She laughed at the picture of small feet swinging while wee fingers were being tamed. I might have been five then. They never stopped but they got better. No trip was without yarn on needles.  Lived out of the US a few times and household goods began with needlepoint canvas at the bottom of the carton ot tea crate followed by needles and yarn. I too knitted for WW II but only mufflers. It was all that was requested by Gray Ladies who had cars and gas and wore impressive uniforms. No, they were not colored gray. That is what their group was called and the activity went by the name of Bundles for Britain. I was in high school and not old enough to be accepted for volunteer activity. Suspect Mufflers packed flat for easier shipping because war goods shipped to Britain went first. I salute all of you for keeping this ancient craft. alive.


Novice Sandy said:


> I was just wondering after reading most of the posts today, How long have you been knitting? I have been at it about 1 year, although had to set aside all knitting & crocheting for several months, because work was way too demanding. (I am a nurse) I love this forum, I have learned so much. I know that many of you have stitched for a very long time. I have been only a crocheter for 28 years, although in spurts. Also, how long have you been on this forum? Even when I laid aside the knitting for several months, I would read, well actually mainly view the photos of everyones work, almost daily. I feel like I know a few of you very, very well, for you help so often with everyone's questions. So I just wanted to know a bit more about you. I feel like I have so many friends on this forum. How long has knitting paradise been around? I love it, so glad I found it!


----------



## Jean gilmour (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi I love this K.P nothing gets done until I have been through every word and picture....My first knitting was at school age 11 yr in Scotland first thing was slippers pattern 2plain 2purl I just couldn't get it and was made to frog more times than you could count how I hated that teacher now bless her I have knitted ever since I am now 81 and still knit I was a Tailor so sewing wasn't a hobby I do a little crochet not to good at it just do the granny squares...you do maths.....Haggis


----------



## petunia41 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well A loooooong time,started at 18.,I am 70 still knitting


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I learned to knit when I was seven. Stopped and started over the years, but have been back at it seriously for about 7 years or so. It's such a great way for me to spend my down time.


----------



## clgray (Nov 22, 2011)

been knitting about 30 years with some time off started again about 5 months ago and cant stop lots of gd to knit for found kp about 3 months ago and am addicted to it


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Learned to knit from my sister when we were in Ireland in 1988 and haven't stopped since. Now that I am 4 yrs. retired from teaching high school Biology, I can't be without my knitting for very long. Joined the forum in March of 2011. Learned to crochet from my grandmother and tat and sew from my mother. Don't crochet, except for edgings on knitted items and never got into tatting, although my mother, who is a vibrant 85 still does it Great to see all who have joined over the past year. The members on this forum are wonderful. Knit on.


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

I taught myself to knit at about 15- with a wonderful "Teach Yourself to Knit" book. So that is at about 50 years ago-not sure I ever learned to crochet-lol. I do it, but never sure I know what I am doing. Tried to learn about 40 years ago, been trying to learn ever since! But I can do a great granny square and the are a few projects I have done. But I am still not nearly as comfortable crocheting a knitting. 
I so not know when I found KP- I just know I am so glad I did!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Novice Sandy said:


> I was just wondering after reading most of the posts today, How long have you been knitting? I have been at it about 1 year, although had to set aside all knitting & crocheting for several months, because work was way too demanding. (I am a nurse) I love this forum, I have learned so much. I know that many of you have stitched for a very long time. I have been only a crocheter for 28 years, although in spurts. Also, how long have you been on this forum? Even when I laid aside the knitting for several months, I would read, well actually mainly view the photos of everyones work, almost daily. I feel like I know a few of you very, very well, for you help so often with everyone's questions. So I just wanted to know a bit more about you. I feel like I have so many friends on this forum. How long has knitting paradise been around? I love it, so glad I found it!


Learned 53 yrs ago from my Grandma, and intermittently knitted for the following 30 yrs. About 20 yrs ago I went back to knitting and crocheting with a passion mainly to reduce the stress of my very busy life (job, marriage, family, etc...). I loved the way it made my life peaceful and haven't slowed down since. I love the challenge of learning new items to knit or crochet. As long as I have my life and health, I hope to continue.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

GGailS said:


> Good Morning Sandy:
> Oh, I think I must be one of the longest knitters on this forum (correct me if I am wrong please.) I started knitting when I was 4 1/2 years old (a yellow & white sweater for my doll) - recently turned 69 - so take it from there. I LOVE knitting - afghans & sweaters are MY thing to enjoy the most - although Barbie Dollclothes get in the way at times now (Grand-daughter just turned 5 years old.) I am presently knitting a vest for a friend - then I will start my 2 afghans for my family for Christmas (no, it is NOT too early.) I have been on this Forum almost a year & absolutely love it - a lot of nice people out there -
> always ready to give a helping hand. Enjoy your day!


Well, I think I just read that someone started at the age of 3, I was 4 so she has you and I beat on that score but because I'm older than the two of you are I might have you both beat. Oh goody, it isn't often I'm happy to be older than other people.

I see many of us are knitters because of the patience of a beloved grandmother. What a gift we were given and what a nice place we have to share our gifts with each other. Thanks to all on KP! Keep those knitting needles movin'!


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Grfew, that was the same book I used! Still have it someplace.


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

I staRTED CROCHETING WHEN i WAS ABOUT 7 years old - made a hat for my older sister. I doubt she ever wore it but I am sure she was pleased. I do very little crocheting now - other than many Tuisian stich afgahans! But I do knit a good bit ... I live in a retuirement community and many of the women do blankets fro charity ...

I have grandkids and lots of third generation neices and nephews - but I also knit for myself. It is a great deal cheaper than therapy --- so said one of my colleages who was a Freudian psychologist .. he did not knit but made Rya rugs.. 
Sherry


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

nannyberfa said:


> do you guys see my posts? Not sure if they are readable or not. Lol not real good at computers


It looks to me that you are doing just fine on the computer. Haven't we got a wonderful family on KP? And so much help and so much to learn.


----------



## juanitah03 (Nov 8, 2011)

I learned how to crochet when I was nine so I have been crocheting about 40 years. My sister taught me to crochet and tried to teach me to knit but I just couldn't grasp that. I did learn how to knit about 11 years ago last month after a friend had given me a fun fur scarf the Christmas before and promised to teach me to knit after the holidays. She did and I actually went to work in a yarn shop for 2 years and then when I moved back to TN (hubby transferred to base in Millington) I worked another 15 months at a yarn shop in Memphis. If I ever win the lottery (lol) I want to open a yarn shop in our area. LYS's in the midsouth are soo spread out that it would be competition without being competition. In the meantime, I teach anybody that wants to learn how to knit. Knitting is my passion because no matter what, I always come back to it. I have crocheted, quilted, done cross stitch (can't see the charts as well), machine embroidery and some sewing, but always come back to knitting.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

In response to Lowem's question, No, I did not expect all these replies. But I am so pleased and humbled to be a part of so many wonderful knitters, who have knitted for so many years. To realize you are never to old to learn something new (I am 51). As I have worked in the nursing profession for over 30 years, I know the value of age and the wisdom that comes with it. Thank you, to all of you who have answered my question. I may be calling on you in the future for more of your knitting wisdom, or even crochet wisdom. Thanks ever so much!!


----------



## NancyMc46 (Dec 9, 2011)

I have been knitting for 50 years. Learned to knit while recovering from car accident when I was 16. Also embroider during "knitting breaks".


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Wonderful posts from everyone. 
Ryserac what a great backpack, lucky wife!!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I have been knitting and crocheting for over 50 years. I am a 7th generation quilter, spinner and weaver. I also do almost everything that involves needle and thread. I am a fanatical beader and polymer clay artist. I have been on KP for a few months now and the support by everyone is wonderful! 
I want to add an update on that jacket pattern from Tahki Charles. Received absolutely NO answer from them for the THIRD time. So I am sitting down and drafting my own pattern from my daughter's original jacket. A great big thank you to all who tried to help! :thumbup:


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I have knitted & crocheted for about 50 yrs. However I just recently got back to knitting after not knitting for awhile. I had only knitted sweaters until I found this site. Now I am doing other things.


----------



## fhxnut (Apr 15, 2011)

I have been knitting and crocheting for 55 years. Wow! That amazed me when I figured it out! I also do a lot of other needle crafts.
I have been on KP since April 2011. I don't post very often, but I read all of the messages and I have learned a lot.


----------



## mallardhen (Sep 24, 2011)

I have been knitting since I was 8 and I am now 73. My aunt owned a yarn store and would often come to oyr house and stay a few days one visit she brought yarn and needles and taught me to knit. I was so excited and have been ever since. Still knitting and still loving it.


----------



## Fitzcarolyn (Jan 29, 2012)

Ihave been knitting since I was about 7 years old - I am 56 next birthday, so that makes it quite a long time. I taught myself to crochet from a book at the age of 12 and I have done embroidery since the age of about 6 - again taught by Mum. My knitting went by the wayside for a few years whilst I concentrated on embroidery - cross stitch in particular, but have been knitting quite a lot over the last 5 years or so again. Specially with our first grandchild on the way - 5 weeks to go!!
Carolyn


----------



## aascott52 (Nov 24, 2011)

I too learned to knit from my mother at age 8, and knit my doll cloths. Mom was a prolific knitter all her life, but I jump around from craft to craft.. after working on needlepoint and cross-stick for several years, last fall, I decided I was going to knit some socks (lol).. bought the book for knitting 2 at a time, which I love, and started in.. Then had to start searching the web for all the abbreviations and techniques!! That's how I stumbled upon KP, and have been totally addicted since. Everyone is so lovely here, and I love seeing folks participating from all over the world.. And I can't tell you how much I've learned, and what an inspiration everyone here is! Thank you all!


----------



## annettec61 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ive been knitting & crocheting about 45yrs,Mother taught me as a child.I cant remember witch on first at 9 yrs. made afghan with square knitted blocks sewen togther & crocheted granny square 1.I didnt like sewing them together.I then mostly crocheted.I kept dropping stiches & got tired of ripping it out. glad Mother didnt give up on me.lol.sewed & did all kinds of needle work.not tatting.My Grandmother did alot of crochet lace & my mother,aunts & cousins all knitted,croched & sewed.always for wedding,showers & baby gifts.been knitting again or more the last 6 ys I put them aside like many others here. raising kids & working. a friend invited me to a knitting class & i jump @ it knowing moms large stash & needles I would in herrit.(a joke for yrs)My sister never did any crafts. Jioned looking for charity patt.on weba church member told me about.viewed a long time.then joined knowing I be limited after surgery in Oct o 2011. the reat is history like other love what Ihave learned.enjoy seeing where poeple are from & have been.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

About a year ago I answered the question of how long had I been knitting? So here goes again. I will soon be 80 years old, and I taught myself to knit and crochet when I was 8 or 9. I was fascinated watching the older lady's and so I took some yarn to my bedroom and tried doing what I saw. I knit some funny looking scarves. Some how they would get wider and then narrower or lop sided. I can still see them, but I learned how to do it. The funny thing is the way I knitted. My Mom said it looked like I was holding a manure fork. I had no idea there were so many different ways to knit until I joined this forum. From what I have learned Mom and her friends knit the throw method, and I use the continental method. Now where did I get that from? I also crochet differently too. I hold my crochet hook like a knitting needle.I learned to tat from a book, but I only do the simple stitches. I would rather crochet, although tatting is so delicate. I wish I had kept pictures of all the crafts that I have done through the years. I did start a few years ago and had them on the computer instead of in an album and I thought I had everything on backup, but guess I didn't and I lost everything. I also love sewing, and needlework of all kinds. The only thing I don't have enough time to do all the crafts that I want to do in this lifetime. The days are WAY too short!! I'm going to have to try to scrounge out enough cash here and there to get a camera so I can take more pics for the computer. Even after knitting for so many years I am still learning from you wonderful friends. Thank you all so very much.


----------



## shirlrae (May 15, 2011)

I have been knitting for 45 years, BUT, raised 4 children, and worked full time, at a very demanding job, for 20 years, so actually feel like I am really just starting, lol. I love knitting, and I especially love the animal knitted hats, and the really cute, booties.


----------



## rostel03 (Jan 31, 2012)

I have been knitting since I was about ten years old, learned from my grandmother. I find it very relaxing, especially when I know what I am doing  I love the process of picking a project, getting new yarn and and watching the garment grow in front of my eyes.


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Sandy, Thank you for such a great question! Nice to learn more about our great members. I learned to knit a cable crew knit sweater for my boyfriend, (we'll have been married 45 years in Aug.) from my college roommate. She was taught by the West Virginia Knitting Champion. Did not knit again for 42 years until I retired from being an RN Case Mgr. Wanted so much to make charity chemo caps. (after our 4 year old granddaughter was diagnosed with leukemia). Retaught myself knitting from a couple of books; but mostly from all the great information that I have gotton from this Forum. Last year, I made 53 charity caps for Knots of Love; many gifts for our 6 grandchildren and many friends. AND, our granddaughter is now free of leukemia! I love knitting and this Forum. I still have a lot to learn; but am most grateful for all your wisdom and inspiration. To answer your question, I've been knitting for 2 years.


----------



## scented orchid (Feb 11, 2012)

squote=Jokim]


Novice Sandy said:


> I was just wondering after reading most of the posts today, How long have you been knitting? I have been at it about 1 year, although had to set aside all knitting & crocheting for several months, because work was way too demanding. (I am a nurse) I love this forum, I have learned so much. I know that many of you have stitched for a very long time. I have been only a crocheter for 28 years, although in spurts. Also, how long have you been on this forum? Even when I laid aside the knitting for several months, I would read, well actually mainly view the photos of everyones work, almost daily. I feel like I know a few of you very, very well, for you help so often with everyone's questions. So I just wanted to know a bit more about you. I feel like I have so many friends on this forum. How long has knitting paradise been around? I love it, so glad I found it!


Learned 53 yrs ago from my Grandma, and intermittently knitted for the following 30 yrs. About 20 yrs ago I went back to knitting and crocheting with a passion mainly to reduce the stress of my very busy life (job, marriage, family, etc...). I loved the way it made my life peaceful and haven't slowed down since. I love the challenge of learning new items to knit or crochet. As long as I have my life and health, I hope to continue.[/quote]

i have knitted since i was about seven my mum very patiently taught me how to knit right handed, as i am a left handed person. I write left handed, also sew and do cross stitch left handed. I have been secretly reading this forum since the summer 2011. But only registered with the site this week. I wanted to be a sister through knitting and i have received a warm welcome here. Although I have knitted on and off for 50 years i am still very much a beginner. I used to make mens sweaters for a charity. but now stick to doing knitted squares or blankets for preemie babies. I have bags of knitted squares waiting to be stitched into a lap rug for an elderly person


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Nannajay said:


> I was taught to knit when I was seven,by my late sister,as I am fast approaching eighty,that is quite a while.during World War Two at school as 9 to 10year olds we knitted balaclavas for the forces,the worst being oiled wool for socks for seamen`s boots.now I knit for the family and bazaars with a break to catch up with embroidery.in between projects.


I wonder how many things you've knit in all those years, how many miles of yarn you've gone through. My hat's off to you -- that's a wonderful glimpse into yesteryear.


----------



## denice1947 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have been kitting and crochet for 54 years. I all so do other crafts.


----------



## SeahorseLady (Oct 24, 2011)

53 years. I'm still learning.


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

I learned to knit and crochet when I was just a kid so I am thinking I have been doing both for about 47 years. I do like knitting better than crocheting though. It is more relaxing for me. I joined KP in the fall of 2011. It's a wonderful site. So much inspiration, fun and mostly lots of knitting chatter.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm an intermittent knitter, so I never quite know how to answer the question of how long I've been a knitter. 

It's very much like this: I used to work in human resources, and often pondered the difference between someone who has 3 years of experience doing a particular thing for some part of every day versus someone who has 10 years experience doing that same something once a week or so. LOL.

I learned in 1968 after my first husband (of 17 days) went off to Vietnam. And I used to say that I knit a few things and then once or twice a decade after that until 2000-whatever when I came back to knitting for good.

Happily, I'd kept all my old knitting needles and accessories, and a few knitting magazines (Vogue Knitting from the 1960s, one from the 1980s, one from the 1990s), and added a LOT more thanks to ebay! (And a lot of yarn, too, some of which I'm listing here little by little.) 

I really love looking through my knitting books and magazines and especially treasure the ones from the 1960s and early 1970s that I've acquired -- so much so I actually worry that I prefer that to the knitting itself!


----------



## faleiry (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi, I am from the UK (Wales) and my grandmother learned me knitting when I was about 5yrs and I had my 70th birthday this year!! she was a great crafter sewing making lace,and everything so perfect. I bought a knitting machine in the 60s and knitted for family, in the 70s we downsized and no longer had room for my machine, so back to hand knitting, I also enjoyed cross stitching, quilting, and card making but always came back to knitting. I found this site last November, and have become addicted,visiting every day.


----------



## pet (Nov 24, 2011)

I have been knitting about 60 years (am currently 69) and was taught by my mom and grandmother. At that time they were both knitting socks for the troops in World War II. So I began by being their human winder (they didn't use store bought ones) and gradually wanted to learn, thus began many years of enjoyment and I still enjoy it now especially using the beautiful yarns that are available. Worsted yarn was about all there was back in the 40s and only in basic colors. Now it is like going into a candy store and trying to pick out your favorite color, etc.


----------



## rostel03 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi, I am a newbie, so I have to learn to navigate the website. I just posted my reply to your question, but when I was notified of a response to my post, I click on the shortcut to the response, and I am not directed to the right place. I hope you can help me :=)


----------



## texicanwife (Nov 1, 2011)

I've been knitting since I was 11 [1970!]. My home room teacher taught several of us girls in the class how to knit that year. No one in my family knit. But Mother and Grandmother crocheted. I taught myself to crochet in 1983. I couldn't learn from either my mother or grandmother as they both crocheted so fast, and didn't have the patience to slow down to teach me. In 1983 I bought a "How-to-Brochure" from Annie's Attic [it was simply mimeo-graphed copies back then!]and taught myself. Seems I always have a project either on needles or on hook!


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

A friend taught me to knit when I was 13, in 1945. I was notorious for never finishing projects I'd begun, so that first scarf has faded into history, perhaps never finished, just lost. In college it was the fad to knit socks for boy friends, so I made one pair that was so tight across the ankle that he never really wore them. Those socks also faded into the sunset. A year or two later, when I was still in college, a sweater I started for my husband's nephew turned out to be the child's sister's sweater about three years later. Luckily the colors did the job for both children (yellow, light blue). Then I knit a nice baby sweater that had snowflakes across the yoke, front and back. Gradually I learned to finish what I started and now I always do. I knit mostly for charity these days, some prayer shawls, and now I am doing an afghan to be auctioned off at a fund-raiser to help a family with high medical costs. After that, I'll go back to smallish afghans for the domestic-abuse center. Knitting is the perfect craft because it can be enjoyed while chatting, while riding in the car or on the train, in meetings, when sick in bed, in waiting rooms, and best of all, picked up and put down without having to clear large swatches of time as for sewing, quilting, painting, even cooking. By the time an array of supplies and equipment are gotten out and ready to use, craft time is gone. As someone wrote on here today, "I'll eat when I'm hungry; I'll drink when I'm dry; 
And if 'Arthur' don't stop me, I'll knit 'til I die!"


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I have been knitting for over sixty years. Never gave it up.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Oh my, it must be 40 or more years since i started to knit.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I have been knitting, crocheting and sewing for 60 years. Still enjoying it. Viv


----------



## nancyalice48 (Jun 26, 2011)

I started knitting while in Brownies in the 50's. My Mom encouraged me to knit with mohair wool in the 60's & I did lots of sweaters then. Knitted for my babies, got involved in the restaurant business for 20 years & now that I am out of that, I knit again. I also crochet but it was so long ago I don't remember when or who taught me. I have learned so much from this site & from the internet. i guess it's TRUE THAT WE ARE NEVER TOO OLD TO LEARN..I also sew. I have never tried lace but after a few false starts ( learning the provincial method of cast on) I am on row 9 of the Ashton shawl. Yeah for me!!


----------



## dmeade (Nov 18, 2011)

I have been reading all the responses to your great question today. As many have stated, KP is my morning staple - coffee and KP - every day. I found this site when looking for some information and Google brought up this site. Had to join immediately. I am not a frequent responder but check in every day since I started back in November of 2011 (?). I can't remember who taught me to knit or crochet, but I remember making a sweater for my son, that fit him perfectly as a newborn, because I worked so tightly. that was 41 years ago. I truly enjoy knitting and crocheting and hope to continue on this site for a long time. Thanks for all your wonderful advice, for even those of us that don't participate often. We are listening and learning.
Doris



Novice Sandy said:


> I was just wondering after reading most of the posts today, How long have you been knitting? I have been at it about 1 year, although had to set aside all knitting & crocheting for several months, because work was way too demanding. (I am a nurse) I love this forum, I have learned so much. I know that many of you have stitched for a very long time. I have been only a crocheter for 28 years, although in spurts. Also, how long have you been on this forum? Even when I laid aside the knitting for several months, I would read, well actually mainly view the photos of everyones work, almost daily. I feel like I know a few of you very, very well, for you help so often with everyone's questions. So I just wanted to know a bit more about you. I feel like I have so many friends on this forum. How long has knitting paradise been around? I love it, so glad I found it!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

rostel03 said:


> Hi, I am a newbie, so I have to learn to navigate the website. I just posted my reply to your question, but when I was notified of a response to my post, I click on the shortcut to the response, and I am not directed to the right place. I hope you can help me :=)


click on Quote reply on the bottom of her message asking the question. Now it will appear on the message board. Write your answer under her question. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## Msj (Aug 2, 2011)

Taught myself to crochet around age 5 after my mother showed me how to shorten a rope -just a chain- to tie something, I don't remember what. I dug out someone's bone crochet hooks and started. Not my mothers hooks, I never saw her do any kind of handwork except to teach me to darn sox which then became my job. Taught myself to knit out of a C&C booklet so I could have a warm sweater for skiing. A sweater, I kid you not. I grew up in Grand Lake CO and part of elementary school classes was skiing. You had a choice: Ski or take more math. I wore that sweater until I grew out of it. We had to order the wool and wait for it to arrive at the local store from Denver. I'm next door to 75 and then I was probably 10-11. I was taught to do everything from shoeing my own horse to laying in plumbing and electrical while my dad built our house from cutting the logs to move in ready. It took two years We lived in an old, large Army tent during building As with almost everything, I've only ever knitted when I want something. Now it's a bit for my grands and my daughter and sometimes me. Oops, tmi. Sorry if I became boring.


----------



## Bety (Apr 6, 2011)

I learned to knit during WW11 in school. We knit 6 inch squares. The school nurse put them together for the Red Cross.


----------



## barbarascarboro (Jun 21, 2011)

AWESOME!


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

KP is only a year old? REALLY???? I never checked into the start date.....I think that's soooo cool!


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

hi I am 65 and I learned to knit about 40yrs ago I dabble at it put it away and bring it out again over and over but since I joined this site last summer I love to keep at it and learn so much and all are so pleasant and helpful it is my knitting family.....I don't crochet though


----------



## akkath (Nov 15, 2011)

My GreatAunt showed me how to knit and purl, when I was about 7 years old. My Mom didn't knit, and I didn't try it again, till I was married. I got some how-to books, and took one class and learned a better way to cast on, and started making winter hats. I also taught myself how to crochet from books and made a very cool two-sided hat for my DH, which he lost on the snowmachine trail.  He said it was so warm, he had to keep taking it off. I also had no idea that this site was so new! So glad I found it, and all the nice people on here!


----------



## sgorom (Feb 15, 2012)

My mom taught me to knit when I was 9. So I've been knitting more than 50 years. I was cleaning out some photo boxes a week or so ago and found photos of myself knitting when I was only 19 or 20. I had to laugh because I had forgotten that it was such a passion even back then. My mom passed away about 5 years ago and the last week of her life when I was visiting her, we were both sitting there knitting. Such good memories. I'm sorry my daughters are not interested in learning, but I have taught both my granddaughters and they picked it up so fast. I was thrilled.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

knitting for 66yrs and crocheting for 58 yrs :thumbup: Anita


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

This website is so encouraging, and the responses to this question so encouraging, that I may find the courage to try to teach myself to crochet. When I moved to Iowa at age 57, I had two desires: Learn to milk a cow, and learn to crochet. Well, the family farm, with cows, had disappeared, and I never found a cow to milk. I was so busy with my new work that I didn't think I had time to learn to crochet, so now, 22 years later, with the example of many self-taught KP-ers, perhaps I can pull it off. Stay tuned.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

jjane139 said:


> A friend taught me to knit when I was 13, in 1945. I was notorious for never finishing projects I'd begun, so that first scarf has faded into history, perhaps never finished, just lost. In college it was the fad to knit socks for boy friends, so I made one pair that was so tight across the ankle that he never really wore them. Those socks also faded into the sunset. A year or two later, when I was still in college, a sweater I started for my husband's nephew turned out to be the child's sister's sweater about three years later. Luckily the colors did the job for both children (yellow, light blue). Then I knit a nice baby sweater that had snowflakes across the yoke, front and back. Gradually I learned to finish what I started and now I always do. I knit mostly for charity these days, some prayer shawls, and now I am doing an afghan to be auctioned off at a fund-raiser to help a family with high medical costs. After that, I'll go back to smallish afghans for the domestic-abuse center. Knitting is the perfect craft because it can be enjoyed while chatting, while riding in the car or on the train, in meetings, when sick in bed, in waiting rooms, and best of all, picked up and put down without having to clear large swatches of time as for sewing, quilting, painting, even cooking. By the time an array of supplies and equipment are gotten out and ready to use, craft time is gone. As someone wrote on here today, "I'll eat when I'm hungry; I'll drink when I'm dry;
> And if 'Arthur' don't stop me, I'll knit 'til I die!"


Here is a project for you that I did and it took me a year to knit. I went on www.knittingknonsense.com and I knitted the 50 states dish clothes and made a blanket out of it. After I finished all 50 individual States, I back-stitched around each state and then assembled them all and then with the contrast color I used to back-stitch, I single crocheted around the whole blanket three times. BTW (each square was 8" x 8" )5 squares wide and 10 squares long. It is big enough for a double bed and you knit them all with size 7 knitting needles or circulars. I did the 50 States in Alphabetical order. It turned out gorgeous. But it is one of those projects that you do only once, but well worth it in the end. I auctioned it off at my mom's church and it went for 100.00. I did mine the main color was cream colored and the contrast color I used was medium sage. The amount of yarn was 5 one pounders of Caron yarn.(four of cream and one pound of the medium sage)what I would do though is buy one extra of each to be on the safe side. i wish I could post a picture of it for you, but for some reason when I try to post it on this site, it won't do it.


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I have been on the forum since March 2011. I really love some of the questions, comments and help. I have been knitting since I was 9 and crocheting since I was 20. I am now 66 and have many friends, children, grandchildren, foster daughters and foster granddaughters that I have created things for. I was just asked by my former daughter-in-law if I would make an afghan for her new boyfriend (if I did not think it was too weird). My son and she have remained good friends that were 2 people that just could not be married to each other.

She has had me make over 20 afghans for friends, baby gifts, wedding gifts and graduation presents over the years. She just told me that she just loves my creations and wanted me to make one for this new friend of hers.

I don't know where Monroe is but we moved close to Saratoga Springs almost 2 years ago from Chicago for my husband's job. Glad you enjoy the forum too. 

I love to knit, crochet, needlepoint, quilt magic, and embroider. I find it relaxing and fun. Nanette


----------



## reek1845 (Jul 11, 2011)

Bety said:


> I learned to knit during WW11 in school. We knit 6 inch squares. The school nurse put them together for the Red Cross.


Betty, My mother and a neighbor knitted during WWII and I was about 7 yrs. old. I think they knitted for the navy as they knitted caps and vests and only used navy colored yarn. I wanted them to teach me but they said they were too rushed. I got some of their books and some how taught myself. Later a cousin taught me the correct way.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

knitting, since 1963, crocheting since 1966. Emboidery since 1961!


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Sandy - and welcome. I am fairly new here also, just a month or two. After I found the site I just signed on for the newsletter and read all the forum entries. I have learned SO much. I started knitting as a child when a neighbor girl taught me how to knit angora tops for my socks. Big rage then. I have knit on and off since then which was during WW2. So you know I am OLD! I still consider myself a barely intermediate as I have not kept at it. I became a quilter who knits occasionally. Now I am working on an afghan and a scarf, just finished two hats for GD and GGD. I have a sweater in progress for DH. Love learning from all of you.
P.S. I am 81 - still knitting, designing and making my art quilts, taking care of hubby in a wheelchair. Anyone older than me?


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

crocheted a long time ago,but some people at work bought me a gift cert.from a LYS I bought some Alpaca took one lesson and I have not stopped for 5 YRS.


----------



## Godmuvva (Apr 21, 2011)

Nannajay said:


> I was taught to knit when I was seven,by my late sister,as I am fast approaching eighty,that is quite a while.during World War Two at school as 9 to 10year olds we knitted balaclavas for the forces,the worst being oiled wool for socks for seamen`s boots.now I knit for the family and bazaars with a break to catch up with embroidery.in between projects.


Wow Nannajay...you have beaten me, I was thinking I would put a post on here to say I have been knitting since I was about five, the result of my grandmother taking care of me while my mum worked, so that's about 56 years. I have been crocheting a while too, but not quite as long as I have been knitting.


----------



## Gramma Pat (Feb 1, 2011)

I really don't know how long but I remember my grandmother teaching me to knit when I was little. I am 75 years old and still going strong!


----------



## allyt (Jul 26, 2011)

I can't remember a time when I could not knit. I come from a long line of knitters and I can't really remember if it was my mother or grandmother who taught me to knit. I crochet too but I am only a beginner at that. I love this site and can't wait to look at everybody ones work when my e-mail link comes


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

I learned to knit at school when I was seven. I hated it and barely managed to finish a square of garter stitch in a hideous tan colour. I know it had a few holes in it. That was 60 years ago. I went to crochet classes about twenty years ago and loved it. I also grew to love knitting.


This forum is habit forming. I look forward to going on it daily.


----------



## Frannitty (Oct 13, 2011)

I taught myself to knit from a "How To" book when I was about 11. then I taught my little brother. We didn't have any needles, so we used sharpened pencils. Dark colored yarn worked best.!
I pretty much got bored with it when I was in my teens, as all I could do was "knit and purl". When I started back up again in my 30's, I was shocked to find there were cool looking stitches that I could do with that "k and P". 
I got on a sock kick, and loved it. Now I couldn't do without my Long circular needles and almost always have more than one project going.


----------



## Frannitty (Oct 13, 2011)

I taught myself to knit from a "How To" book when I was about 11. then I taught my little brother. We didn't have any needles, so we used sharpened pencils. Dark colored yarn worked best.!
I pretty much got bored with it when I was in my teens, as all I could do was "knit and purl". When I started back up again in my 30's, I was shocked to find there were cool looking stitches that I could do with that "k and P". 
I got on a sock kick, and loved it. Now I couldn't do without my Long circular needles and almost always have more than one project going.


----------



## kanikei (Dec 20, 2011)

My first knitting memory is sitting on a footstool in front of my grandmother, my hands spread, holding a hank of yarn while she wound it into a ball over a rolled up magazine in which she had trapped the end of the yarn so that when she finished, she could remove the magazine and pull the yarn from the middle of the ball. I must have been around seven or eight, in 1948. I still wind yarn that way!

But the first real project I remember knitting was a pair of argyle socks for my boyfriend when I was 18. I lady at the LYS was my mentor. Imagine starting someone off with such a project!! I had several little carboard spools of yarn dangling down.

I've been knitting ever since -- lots of socks, sweaters, mitts and toques for the family when we lived in Canada. Now that I'm living in Hawaii, I knit chemo caps and baby caps and blankets for the local hospital, comfort shawls for a local church, and sweaters and toques for grandkids.


----------



## nanamarion1 (Nov 19, 2011)

Remember knitting a patterned vest for my doll at 7. Learned to crochet at 9 and am 61 now so...been doing this for a few years now. Over 50? Gosh, how time flies. Love this site. My nana would be stunned if she were alive over such thing.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I was taught by my mother and 2 older sisters just over 50 years ago. I have knitted on and off since then, with long years of no knitting. I started again about 10 years ago, when a friend gave me some yarn and asked me to make hats for the homeless.I started buying Rowan knitting magazines and yarns and enjoy it more than ever. This site has also inspired me as none of my friends knit.


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

Knitry said:


> Nannajay said:
> 
> 
> > I was taught to knit when I was seven,by my late sister,as I am fast approaching eighty,that is quite a while.during World War Two at school as 9 to 10year olds we knitted balaclavas for the forces,the worst being oiled wool for socks for seamen`s boots.now I knit for the family and bazaars with a break to catch up with embroidery.in between projects.
> ...


Too many! I take my knitting wherever I go...have been remembering.newly engaged in 1960,my fiancee was playing cricket,I sat knitting in the pavilion,sometime watching the game but...knitting white baby clothes for a friends imminent birth...realised I was getting some very strange looks from other girls ,thought OMG they think it is for me!! the last time I did that!


----------



## Ranger371 (Oct 29, 2011)

I have been knitting since I was about 10, 48 yrs ago, An aunt taught me and it has brought me much enjoyment throughout the years. I can crochet but just minimally.


----------



## arlenen (Feb 11, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> Hi Sandy - and welcome. I am fairly new here also, just a month or two. After I found the site I just signed on for the newsletter and read all the forum entries. I have learned SO much. I started knitting as a child when a neighbor girl taught me how to knit angora tops for my socks. Big rage then. I have knit on and off since then which was during WW2. So you know I am OLD! I still consider myself a barely intermediate as I have not kept at it. I became a quilter who knits occasionally. Now I am working on an afghan and a scarf, just finished two hats for GD and GGD. I have a sweater in progress for DH. Love learning from all of you.
> P.S. I am 81 - still knitting, designing and making my art quilts, taking care of hubby in a wheelchair. Anyone older than me?


We are really close in age, 81 this summer, and have been married 63 years in May. I have knitted since, maybe a little before, WW2. also. Just finished a crocheted crib blanket for our new great-granddaughter, and afghans for the other four great-grands. They had been begging for them for some time. I think it would be a better world if more people would knit and crochet instead of other things. Like they say, Busy hands are Happy Hands.!!! also good for your mind.


----------



## dehja (Feb 15, 2012)

70+years


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Learned to knit from a magazine about 16-17 years agao and crochet a couple years later


----------



## knittinkittin (Oct 20, 2011)

I discovered this forum a few months ago, and will not miss reading every word! I have been knitting off and on for over 50 years. I knitted for my children, then grandchildren, and now great grandchildren. I currently have a baby blanket almost completed (knitted) for a grandson due in March. I have been crocheting since I was 12. Twin classmates taught me to crochet. I have learned a lot reading this forum, even though I was familiar with most of the knitting instructions, it seems there is always something new to learn. I do other sewing and crafts, and always have something in progress. I am so thankful for everyone who is willing and able to answer questions.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I learned to crochet 27 years ago in 1985 & I started knitting 10 years ago when I turned 40. I found KP on my birthday last year it had only been around just a few days then. I also do embroidery, stamped quilts & quilt Block embroidery, needlepoint & I design & make my own beaded jewelry.
Lisa


----------



## rostel03 (Jan 31, 2012)

Novice Sandy said:


> I was just wondering after reading most of the posts today, How long have you been knitting? I have been at it about 1 year, although had to set aside all knitting & crocheting for several months, because work was way too demanding. (I am a nurse) I love this forum, I have learned so much. I know that many of you have stitched for a very long time. I have been only a crocheter for 28 years, although in spurts. Also, how long have you been on this forum? Even when I laid aside the knitting for several months, I would read, well actually mainly view the photos of everyones work, almost daily. I feel like I know a few of you very, very well, for you help so often with everyone's questions. So I just wanted to know a bit more about you. I feel like I have so many friends on this forum. How long has knitting paradise been around? I love it, so glad I found it!


I have been knitting since I was about ten years old, learned from my grandmother. I find it very relaxing, especially when I know what I am doing I love the process of picking a project, getting new yarn and and watching the garment grow in front of my eyes.

Ellen


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi I have been knitting for 54 yrs since i was 6yrs of age
learnt at school. Have been doing crochet about15yrs
taught myself to crochet

 susie cue


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello Sandy:

I've been knitting for around 2 1/2 years . I learned to crochet when my Grandmother taught me to single crochet at the age of 10. I really started to crochet when I was in my twenties. Scarves, hats, baby blankets, and even a skirt and vest. 
I always have loved the look of knitting so when I walked into a boutique 2 1/2 years ago and saw "Free Form" purses, I made the decision to take a class . I have learned alot and have only scratched the surface of the world of knit . There is something very fullfilling about creating a knit or crochet project that a part of ones heart goes into. I love putting colors together, and feeling the pleasure of giving someone a finished project that was knit with love. Glad you now have time for your knitting & crocheting. Have Fun!!!
Regards
Cheryl Jaeger


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Been knitting since I was 16 and am now 80 so that's 64 yrs.Have been crocheting for about 50years.Taught myself in both instances.


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

I've been knitting since 1963, but crocheted (badly) from the age of seven...am left handed and since my mother couldn't teach me anything but right handed crocheting, I kept trying until I could do more than chain stitches and single crochets. It took me a long time to get my tension right though. Now I love both, but have to say I favor knitting more.


----------



## Donna Jean (Sep 7, 2011)

I started knitting when I was a young girl. My mother taught me and I would knit doll clothes for my younger sister and I. When I was in high school a friend's aunt taught me to crochet. Working full time doesn't allow the time I would like but I manage to fit it in. I found this site last summer and really enjoy it. There are a lot of wonderful talented people who are both an inspiration and a great teacher. Whenever you hit a roadblock, someone is ready to come to your rescue with help and suggestions. To me Knitting Paradise is a terrific group of pen pals.


----------



## Patsavage (Nov 4, 2011)

I am nearly 63 and a nurse too (for 47 years, starting as a pre-nursing student) and I have been knitting since I was about 5, never known a time without it. I taught myself to crochet when I was about 11, so alternate making items for my 5 grandchildren. Busy at work, busy at home. Just how I like it! x


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I almost learned to knit in 1979. I made a baby sweater for my oldest son, during my pregnancy with him. I had lots of help. I knew how to crochet already and had done that for about 4 years. Since my disability, I have taught myself how to knit- thanks to you tube. In the last year and a half, I have made more knit and crochet items than I can count, and I always go to you tube for help when I get stuck...So Knitting 1 1/2 yrs, crocheting almost 40 yrs.


----------



## SylvesterL (Mar 21, 2011)

I taught myself to knit 53 years ago when I was in college. Naive person that I was, when I had difficulty learning from a fellow student, I bought book, yarn, and needles and made myself a pullover sweater which was black with red and white chevrons at the neck. Most people learn on something simple like a scarf. Not me! The sweater turned out great and i wore it for many years. My second project was a white shawl collar pullover with cables on the sleeves. I really was a dummy. I've been a KP member for almost a year and I love to follow many of the postings.


----------



## SylvesterL (Mar 21, 2011)

I taught myself to knit 53 years ago when I was in college. Naive person that I was, when I had difficulty learning from a fellow student, I bought book, yarn, and needles and made myself a pullover sweater which was black with red and white chevrons at the neck. Most people learn on something simple like a scarf. Not me! The sweater turned out great and i wore it for many years. My second project was a white shawl collar pullover with cables on the sleeves. I really was a dummy. I've been a KP member for almost a year and I love to follow many of the postings.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Connie W said:


> I have been knitting for 51 years. Started at 14 but became interested at 8. I would love to know more about KP history. How many members did it start with? How did the word get out initially? Is it possible to access the opening forum? Inquiring mind wants to know!


What a great question. Maybe that could be another new topic?


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

I am a self taught knitter of 51 years, I just turned 60, 2 weeks ago so I was age 9. I don't know what I would do if I couldn't knit!! :shock: I do sew although not as much now. I am learning to crochet and hope once I get some more knitting done I will progress a lot quicker. I am also hoping to take the bull by the horns and learn how to use my knitting machine, it's been like a trojan up on the wardrobe for 16 yrs!! :lol: :lol: It is now set up ready, mmmmmm, need enough days off work to get started without giving in. 


Pam


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

I just sat and watched my aunt knit when i was about 7. Never was taught just picked it up. and i knitted off and on with one skein of yarn. would just frogged it and start again. also I had one needle that had a nice curve it from something.
Then I started crocheting -taught- by a friend when I was 23 and now I am a beautiful 55 year young woman and just picked up knitting again. So does that mean I've knitted since I was 7 or now?


----------



## portiababy (Feb 4, 2012)

Was taught to Knit when I was about 7/8 and knitted scarves, and dresses for my dolls. I picked up my knitting needles again when I was pregnant with my first boy. That was 33yrs ago and I didn't pick up my needles again until last July, to knit for my grandaughter and imminent grandson. I had never been a strong knitter so it was like starting all over again. I love it. I'm never without my knitting. I found KP just before christmas and joined beginning of February 2012. It is a wonderful group of girls and they are so knowledgable. I hope one day to be able to help someone with the knowledge I'm picking up.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I have been knitting for about 5 years. I have crochetted and sewn all my life but wanted the versatility of knitting to add to my repertoire. I have found the site very helpful and more than that SUPPORTIVE. It's one of the highlights of my day!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I joined the sight Feb last year. My grandmother taught me at the age of 13, I will be 51 next month. I think she taught me in an attempt to take the tom boy out of me - good luck with that. But any who I know that I made her very proud and surprised that I have kept up with it and flourished all these years.


----------



## elfish_midget (Jan 28, 2012)

I have been a knitter for six months,but I've been a crocheter for 5 years. I have been on the forum for about two weeks and love seeing everyone's creativity and work!! I've never seen more talented people in my life and hope to continue seeing more!! Good luck and welcome from Oregon...


----------



## krafty karen (Jan 25, 2012)

I taught myself to knit and crochet as a teenager 38 years ago. I love to knit(my Favorite), crochet, quilt, sew, make crafts of any kind and make flower arrangements. I just finished matching sweaters for my two grandsons. My daughter said they wore them to church on sunday. I have pictures but have not learned how to put them on KP yet. When My best friend and I go shopping it is usually to buy more yarn for our knitting projects. I love knitting paradise and have learned so much in such a very short time.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

elfish_midget said:


> I have been a knitter for six months,but I've been a crocheter for 5 years. I have been on the forum for about two weeks and love seeing everyone's creativity and work!! I've never seen more talented people in my life and hope to continue seeing more!! Good luck and welcome from Oregon...


Welcome to the forum. Keep up the good work.


----------



## joyceann (Oct 16, 2011)

I learned to knit and crochet 37 years ago. My mother in law taught me. She had 4 boys. two of the boys can knit. She was thrilled when a daughter in law wanted to learn how. I have joined KP about 6 months ago. I love it. I have a notebook full of ideas and patterns that I want to try.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I have been knitting since I was very young. Started on a spool knitter at 5. I began on needles around 6. I am now in my 60's.
KP has been around a little over a year I believe. I was reading
off and on before I joined.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

58 years ago, at the age of 4. I'll be 62 in the fall. My grandmother found me one Saturday morning with all the furniture piled up with me sitting at the top about 4 inches from the ceiling pretending to be a Chinese acrobat (anyone else here remember watching Don Ameche Presents The Circus on Saturday mornings?). She decided that I needed something to keep me a little closer to the ground to do. I spent several years knitting garter stitch afghan squares for the veterans. I still have the first set of needles she let me bring home, and remember the color of the yarn she gave me for the first square I was allowed to knit out of her sight (salmon Red Heart wool around 1958). I learned to knit on dpn so young that I don't remember it, and as a result I have a hard time understanding why people find it so hard to do. I can still knit her mitten pattern from memory.

I taught myself to crochet in 1972 while pregnant with my oldest child. Everytime I pick up a crochet hook I know my grandmother is rolling in her grave. I do think, however, that she has forgiven me for learning to knit Continental style in my late thirties, though.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

My mom taught me to knit and to sew on her Singer machine before I started school, so guess I was about 5 or 6 and have been doing both ever since. I'll be 80 in October so I guess that means about 75 years. Have 4 daughters and it wasn't until this year that one of them has taken up knitting seriously... also one of the granddaughters. I'm so glad as I couldn't figure out who to leave my stash to..... would fill a couple of rooms... oops! It does! <G?
Been a member here for quite awhile and love it.... but it is addictive<G>


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

I will be 50 next year and have been knitting and crocheting since I was about 12 years old. My grandmother taught me to crochet and I learned to knit in 4-H. When I was 20 I learned to quilt and tat. I have taught both. I also cross stitch and and embroider, pretty much any kind of needle or fabric craft I can do and love to do. I can't stand to sit idle so I have to have something to do while I watch TV. My "sewing " room is full of fabric, yarn, books and patterns. I guess you could call me an addict. :lol:


----------



## LilnanaJo (Nov 15, 2011)

I've been knitting on and off for about 50 years. I've join this club last fall and look forward to the new posting every day. The members thought me a lot.


----------



## Boston-ChiMom (Jul 13, 2011)

I learned to knit when I was 15 or 16 by the mother of the young man I loved. Started with a mohair sweater! Married someone entirely different and learned to crochet from a fellow Pediatric nurse in my 20's. Also sew, quilt, make cards and love machine embroidery. Joined KP about a year ago and glad I did! Great source of information and people who think the same! Problem is I'm up to 4 projects at the same time right now!


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I only joined here recently. I have been knitting for about 50 years, but as with Dreamweaver life has stomped on it it little bit.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Novice Sandy said:


> I was just wondering after reading most of the posts today, How long have you been knitting? I have been at it about 1 year, although had to set aside all knitting & crocheting for several months, because work was way too demanding. (I am a nurse) I love this forum, I have learned so much. I know that many of you have stitched for a very long time. I have been only a crocheter for 28 years, although in spurts. Also, how long have you been on this forum? Even when I laid aside the knitting for several months, I would read, well actually mainly view the photos of everyones work, almost daily. I feel like I know a few of you very, very well, for you help so often with everyone's questions. So I just wanted to know a bit more about you. I feel like I have so many friends on this forum. How long has knitting paradise been around? I love it, so glad I found it!


I have been knitting for 55 years, having been taught by my mother when I was 5. I love this forum & feel as you do about having so many friends. I have even been fortunate enough to enjoy some more 'personal' friendships with some of the members like Dreamweaver & others who belong to the same knitting group I belong to & get to see once a week.


----------



## mazelou (Feb 7, 2011)

HEY NANNAJAY, I went To school in Rochford, I was taught to knit by my Mum when I was about 6. I am also rapidly approaching 80. [78 this year!] Still do a lot of knitting, Especially when watching the Telly.


----------



## orrn1951 (Jan 11, 2012)

I am a nurse, too! Check out my User ID and you can probably figure out my specialty. I have been knitting for almost 50 years: when I am not in school! Yes, 50. Socks are my favorite, but I really enjoy a challenge. My latest endeavor is from Inspired Japanese Knits; the Maple Leaf Cardigan. What is on your needles right now??


----------



## bjmesser52641 (Nov 25, 2011)

I knitted a cap, sweater and booties for our first baby who turned 50 this past Sept, mostly self taught. Have knitted off and on ever since, but now have a broken arm, so can't knit for awhile. Have some new patterns I'm dying to try, so it is hard to sit here unable to work those needles.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

When I was in my 20's I was taught to knit by a neighbor. I turned 71 last month and am learning to knit socks after making multiple scarves and afgans.


----------



## Isantimary (Apr 26, 2011)

I have been knitting for 60 years. But still learning. :thumbup:


----------



## leslee (Apr 19, 2011)

A much older cousin taught me to knit about 55 years ago.I can still remember the purple wool and starting off with a few stitches and ending up with needles full .My, my she was patient with me.I often smile when knitting remembering the happy times with her and my nan all those years ago.


----------



## leslee (Apr 19, 2011)

A much older cousin taught me to knit about 55 years ago.I can still remember the purple wool and starting off with a few stitches and ending up with needles full .My, my she was patient with me.I often smile when knitting remembering the happy times with her and my nan all those years ago.


----------



## jpAL2011 (Aug 19, 2011)

I have been knitting for only six months. I am new to all this. I love to look on KP and see the things people have made. They motivate me to keep knitting when I get frustrated with all my mistakes.


----------



## anastasia (Feb 9, 2011)

That would be giving away my age.


----------



## Eileen E (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm pretty new to the site but LOVE it and check every day. Guess I'm a slow knitter and even though I've been retired awhile I don't take enough time for knitting, weaving, reading etc. Seems there are so many people that need help (clinics etc.) I do take work along but .......... 
Blessings!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

My mom taught me to make mitts when I was 6. I am now 54. I have really got back into it since I've had kids I learned to crochet in school in grade 5 the teacher told me since I was left handed I could never learn. I was so mad at the comment I taught myself & made twice as many things as all the other students. I also cross stitch , quilt & sew. I just need to retire so I can get my craft room under control! I just found this site a few months ago, really like reading & looking at every ones pictures


----------



## Gilian (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi Sandy, I am fairly new to this site, but love it, so many talented people and so friendly. I have learnt quite a lot from the ladies (and gentlemen) the sharing of patterns , ideas, etc., etc, and so helpful if you are in trouble with a project, and one doesn;t feel uncomfortable asking a question. I have been knitting and crocheting and sewing since I was 5 years old, we were taught in school. I had an uncle who taught the sewing machine (ex naval man) so I have been doing this for 72 years, Oh makes me feel old LOL Gillian


----------



## Eileen E (Jan 2, 2012)

We live in Shawano Wi. There is a beautiful new yarn shop near us....Copper Lama in Clintonville. Beautiful owners too!

Don't get into too many "volunteer" things when you retire. Love helping people though. 

Had to learn to knit in 7th grade. At that time I thought only Grandma's knit. Love it now....both knitting and being a grandma!


----------



## Doris B. (Jan 24, 2012)

I have been crocheting since shortly after I graduated from high school and went to work. A lady there was crocheting and another girl and I got interested sho she taught us. I started knitting when my children were small and it has been a blessing over the years. When knitting all woes seem to take a back seat and that is good. You will love this forum. I too look forward to seeing what everyone is working on. Knitnut


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit when I was about 7 or 8. I didn't knit anything of note, but I remember going through my mother's McCalls Needlework magazines fairly often. My mother gave me a little book of Red Riding Hood knitting - I knitted the cape up to the eyelet row, and couldn't figure out how to do YOs, so I put it aside. She taught me all kinds of needlework skills, except crochet - a college roommate taught me that, in 1970. I didn't pick up knitting again until about 9 years ago when I came across a knitting pattern that I just had to make. I've learned so much about knitting from the Internet, and I do mostly knitting now, very little crocheting.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

I started knitting almost 60 years ago at the tender age of 9. I also taught myself to crochet about 50 years ago. In between projects I sew, do quilting, needlepoint, and any other craft I can get my hands on.
It is only a few months since I joined KP and love reading it every day. I have learned so much from the great people on this site.


----------



## colleen911 (Oct 12, 2011)

My mother taught me and my sister to crochet when we were little. I learned to knit from a book when I was about 19. I found this site when searching for patterns and have been checking it every day since. Have learned a lot. Since retirement I have been busy with both. Love doing baby items.


----------



## Rancin98 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi Sandy! I too am a nurse, taught myself how to knit a few years ago. I am new to KP, and love it! My first project was a sock... Worsted weight... Way to big, but the turned heel is beautiful and it's still in my stash, lol


----------



## missieblue (Jan 31, 2011)

I have been knitting since the early 60'a. My teacher was a co-worker, who was from Norway. She taught me how to knit w/o throwing my yarn. I don't knit as much anymore. But I love to read this forum. Read almost everyday. It is a great place to get ideas. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Firecracker38 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi, and I'm excited for you that you have taken up knitting. I am 73 and have been knitting since age 7. I find myself quite irritated when along comes a day when I can't sit down and even do a couple rows. I call it "therapy on a stick" Good luck on all your projects


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

I am 70 in May and learned to knit when I was 3 years old. It kept me busy doing knitting or sewing on the treadle machine while my grandmother went to the cowshed to do the evening milking with my father. No milking machines, just hand stripping, separating the mild k and cream with a hand separator and then the cream cans went out to the cream stand at the gate for the cream lorry to pick up in the morning. Knitting kept me busy while she did all that.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Sandy. I learned to knit at 8 years old from my mother. My first project was a scarf that I never finished. Next I learned embroidery at about 12 years old. Then on to crochet when I got married. I have been doing all three off and on ever since. I am now 82 and knitting is what I do most of the day. I joined KP last August and am a Yarnoholic. There is no cure! Hooray! Edith M


----------



## magthecat (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm also a nurse. My mother-in-law taught me about 6years ago while working nights in labor/delivery, now I work surgery and knitting is my stress reliever. I joined a few months ago and also read it every day.


----------



## cndymclry (Feb 13, 2012)

Well I joined a day ago. I used to do needlepoint then we started fostering and adopted. Little needles did not go well with a house full of kids. So I learned to crochet. That was 13 years ago. My favorite book as a young adult introduced me to the idea of kintting. I wanted to learn to knit but never met anyone, so I checked out some books at the library and 2 winters later am knitting. Sort of. I love it. Never liked just sitting still. Keeps my hands busy. Thanks to our new internet hookup I am becoming obsessed. Can't decide whether to look at patterns, lovely yarns, intstruction videos, KP ooooohhhh, so exciting. Oh I'm 42.


----------



## Billings (Dec 29, 2011)

What in interesting question! I first started knitting about 30 some years ago when my kids were tiny. As they grew, I stopped. Now some 30 years later, I've taken it back up & won't stop till the good Lord says so. Can we knit in heaven?


----------



## marjbra (Feb 15, 2012)

I have been knitting for about 50 years,also crochet and spin.


----------



## GrandmaPearl (Oct 11, 2011)

What a nice thread... I joined KP a few months ago and agree. a wonderful friendly forum.
My grandmother taught me to knit when I was 8 years old, during WWII. I recently discovered that the way she taught me to cast on is called the long tail cast on.. who knew??
She also taught me to embroider and to sew. I taught myself a little crochet, was hooked on counted cross stitch for many years but always seem to return to knitting. Now I also do quilting and plan to make my first king size bed quilt in a class starting next month. My knitting may be on hold a bit while i learn something new. i have done wall hangings and table toppers so far but no bed quilts.

I remember doing those pot holders on a metal loom when I was quite young, still have the loom! Then do you all remember spool knitting too?


----------



## GrandmaPearl (Oct 11, 2011)

Ps.... I am also a retired nurse... any others out there? How many school teachers? and what else do all of you do to make money to buy that yarn?


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

55 years
KP for nearly a year; tune in daily


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Also a retired nurse. Seems to be a lot of us here.


----------



## Rebecca B (Feb 15, 2012)

I learned to knit about 26 years ago from my mom who was a very patient teacher. I have not posted on here before but I do read the forum quite a bit.


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

About 75 years. WOW that sounds like forever even to me.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm a newbie to the site and to knitting, but truly love it. 
I taught myself to crochet 20 years ago and now I'm teaching myself to knit. This is a great site for a beginner...for Learning and inspiration.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

What a great question to explore... I taught myself to knit when my babies were little and completed jumpers for my husband and father but rarely for myself, that is over 30 years ago. It proved a wonderful focus but also very thrifty with money costs and ofcourse I could make what I wanted, which in those days was a lot of fleecy warm natural garments. I also sewed for the kids at that time and put some garments together for myself, again self taught - so not chic fashionwear!!

Then I didn't touch it for decades.

I started knitting again just 5 years ago as a form of reflective therapy as a lot of very sad things happened in my life. I lost 4 family members and also a house due to a bushfire and later another house due to a lightning strike. Then my husband moved states and I had to give up my loved career. A lot of grief that had to find a peaceful way to be expressed!!!

I started with baby garments, slowly and gave them all away and now I am really letting fly with colours, patterns etc. I absolutely love it and could do it all the time. Still not a garment for myself, but many for others. I find I appreciate life, am thankful for my life and see creativity everywhere.

My nieces and nephew have had babies in the last 3 years and now my daughter is expecting so hey I am in heaven and loving the knitting times I have.

This site has been amazing for me and I have loved the ideas, been inspired by the amazing talents and wisdoms of all the helpful sharing folks.

The knitting obsession is the best obsession to have in my opinion.

Great question thanks for asking it.


----------



## GrandmaPearl (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello, Tashi,

The repetitive moments of knitting have helped many of us get through life's trials. I am a breast cancer survivor... 38 years now, had it as a young lady. I certainly have not had the life trials you have had but I feel all of us have some problems in our lives, and for me knitting is a wonderful calming past time. At least I cannot eat and knit at the same time so it helps some with weight control!

My hubby and I want to come visit Australia sometime but want to try to have a full month to really enjoy it. Maybe we could meet someday!


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

orrn1951 said:


> I am a nurse, too! Check out my User ID and you can probably figure out my specialty. I have been knitting for almost 50 years: when I am not in school! Yes, 50. Socks are my favorite, but I really enjoy a challenge. My latest endeavor is from Inspired Japanese Knits; the Maple Leaf Cardigan. What is on your needles right now??


I am making a sweater for my mom!


----------



## Billings (Dec 29, 2011)

On my needles this minute is an afghan in progress for my grandson when he goes away to college. IF it's a lonely, homesick time, maybe just curling up w/the afghan "Grammy" made for him will connect him w/home & those who love him.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

My mom taught me to knit when I was 10yo; I'm 68 now.
My neighbor taught me to crochet about 30 years ago.
I love KP - it's never too late to teach an old dog new tricks! :roll: I joined a knitting/crocheting group in May and I've REALLY gotten back into it since then. I've made scores of hats, etc, for charity, and all of my 9 grandchildren (and 3 of their SO's) and both daughters got hand-knitted gifts for Christmas.
My granddaughter-in-law ALSO knitted gifts for Christmas, and she gave me a great scarf!


----------



## knitaway (Nov 12, 2011)

Taught to knit by my 3rd gr. teacher back in the '60s, but didn't make much until last winter when I got sick during winter break and it was really cold. There's nothing like cold weather to get me in the mood! Now I teach my 3rd graders weaving & knitting techniques.


----------



## katyas01 (Nov 24, 2011)

,
I was taught to knit by my dear Grandma when I was in the fourth grade. Was I ten, maybe? She taught me to sew the same year and my first project was a plaid wool straight skirt with a zipper and kick pleat. She had me match all seams in the plaid. I taught myself to crochet in junior high school when about thirteen. I will be sixty three in a couple of weeks. My answer is,.... a LONG time ago. I have taken off time for one thing or another but "as a dog returns to his own vomit" I always return. Just getting back at it after a total house fire. It is expensive to start over.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

30ish years for knitting? Longer for crochet. I am a Med Tech (our Lovely Nurses will know what that is) I bring my projects to work and knit at lunch. I NEVER leave home with out something.Ususally two or three somethings.
My Gram and Mom taught me to crochet. The neighbors tried to teach me to knit. Aunt Nora and Aunt Joe' and a book from readers digest finally got the concept through my head. 
Been knitting seriously the past 10 years or so. Still crochet and sew and cross stitch. Oh and some beading...


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Sandy! I learned to crochet ages ago, back in the '60's when I was in jr. high (now they call it middle school!). A good friend taught me to knit about 3 years ago and I don't think I've missed a day of knitting something ever since. I am terribly addicted to yarn now and could easily stock a yarn store with all my yarn, gadgets, and numerous tote bags for knitting!  I just joined KP a few weeks ago and simply love it! Feels like we are all "konnected"...no pun intended!!


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh I have distant family members who live in Maryland. Australia is a huge country and offers so much -beaches, mountains, desert and mostlly very friendly people, it is quite a relaxed country especially in summer, ofcourse the big cities have lots of traffic problems. Would love to meet you. Thanks for your kind message.



GrandmaPearl said:


> Hello, Tashi,
> 
> The repetitive moments of knitting have helped many of us get through life's trials. I am a breast cancer survivor... 38 years now, had it as a young lady. I certainly have not had the life trials you have had but I feel all of us have some problems in our lives, and for me knitting is a wonderful calming past time. At least I cannot eat and knit at the same time so it helps some with weight control!
> 
> My hubby and I want to come visit Australia sometime but want to try to have a full month to really enjoy it. Maybe we could meet someday!


----------



## redann (Oct 31, 2011)

I started knitting/ crocheting around 56 years ago.


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

I have been knitting off and on for 50 years. I think it was 2011 when I found KP


----------



## maggieme (Jul 25, 2011)

I actually began as a Quilter(hand quilting and machine)and I began to feel overwhelmed by the amount of Fabric I had, so sold 1/2 of it and wanted to try something different. A German Lady taught me to make socks on DPN's three years ago....and I've made some 'interesting?" socks(some not fit to show)LOL
I've learned so much from this Forum. I hope to make my first sweater this year although I'm once again feeling overwhelmed at the prospect...but I know now that you are here to help! Thanks! Margaret


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I self taught my self to knit before son was born ..he turned 40 last September so have been knitting on and off since then, just love this site no matter how long anyone has knitted there is always something new to learn,


----------



## Maillady (Nov 18, 2011)

I learned to knit when I was seven but never learned how to follow a pattern. Then to crochet in high school, same thing no pattern reading. About four years ago a women at my church started a class and I was the only one who wanted to continue after the third week. She taught me to read patterns and I have been addicted ever since.


----------



## redann (Oct 31, 2011)

I hate patterns too, but over time I've found that they have their uses. I never realized instruction was necessary. I'd NEVER consider joining a scheduled group. I like this forum because I can look in at my own convenience.



Maillady said:


> I learned to knit when I was seven but never learned how to follow a pattern. Then to crochet in high school, same thing no pattern reading. About four years ago a women at my church started a class and I was the only one who wanted to continue after the third week. She taught me to read patterns and I have been addicted ever since.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I was taught to knit when I was 9 and have been knitting for over 50 years. My mother taught me and I had to do three inches in rib before she would buy me wool to knit myself a jumper. Every week she would buy some wool for both my sister and I, I always missed out as she would buy the wool for my sister only, the shop made a mistake when she said she wanted two balls of each they gave her four balls of one wool, so I had to wait for a week before I got more wool. Needless to say I still knit and my sister doesn't.


----------



## scented orchid (Feb 11, 2012)

mazelou said:


> HEY NANNAJAY, I went To school in Rochford, I was taught to knit by my Mum when I was about 6. I am also rapidly approaching 80. [78 this year!] Still do a lot of knitting, Especially when watching the Telly.


hi just thought i would say hello, i lived in southend-on-sea for about thirty years and knew Rochford fairly well. Went to school in Enfield but my younger sister had her first job for Rochford council. I have knit on and off for fifty two years but my sister never could get the hang of it. I knitted my nephew a lovely shawl when he was a baby he is now 15 next year he is going to college, doesn't time fly.


----------



## abc123 (Oct 12, 2011)

can anybody help me?i am trying to crochet a neck warmer but i don't understand some of the explanations what is a HDC AND WHAT IS A SC ALSO THE CROCHET HOOK IS SIZE H MY HOOKS ONLY HAVE NUMBERS SO WHAT IS THE NUMBER THAT IS EQUAL TO THE LETTER H PLEASE CAN ANYONE HELP BECAUSE I REARLY LIKE THE PATTERN


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

abc123

HDC is a ''half double crochet'' and SC is ''single crochet''. They are crochet stitches. Check a crochet book or the back of various knit/crochet magazines for how to make them if you don't know how to make them yet. A #9 hook should be equivalent to an ''H'' size. Check a gauge for size to be sure. Good luck. Joy


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

have a look on "New stitch a day"site has knitting and crochet stitch video's


----------



## grayknitter (Feb 9, 2012)

started knitting after i stopped smoking, about a year ago so just learning and i found this site about 8 months ago but didnt sign up for the chatting untill now i just would look at everyones pic and read the questions but have loved this site because everyone is so helpful


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

jheiens said:


> abc123
> 
> HDC is a ''half double crochet'' and SC is ''single crochet''. They are crochet stitches. Check a crochet book or the back of various knit/crochet magazines for how to make them if you don't know how to make them yet. A #9 hook should be equivalent to an ''H'' size. Check a gauge for size to be sure. Good luck. Joy


 Hold up, about those numbers on your crochet hooks. Do you happen to have the smaller steel crochet hooks? Cause if you do the numbers do not apply. Those are generally used for thread and some fine wool/yarn. The larger aluminum/plastic/wood hooks would be an H


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have been knitting of and on for 70- years! (good heavens! that is a lot of years when you write it down). I learned to knit from my Nana when I was l0 and knit my Dad a khaki scarf when he was overseas -- it had mistakes in it and was huge --but I still have a picture of him wearing it --

I have done many many other things over the years, stained glass, art quilts, silversmithing and on and on, but always seem to come back to knitting and crochet. I have been teaching how to design sweaters over the years too.

It is so thereaputic and I have leaned on it on different low points in my life.

----I joined last year and had no idea that this forum is so new. Thanks for letting us know that dreamweaver - It is the first thing I look at with my coffee every morning. so many great people and so many wonderful projects underway. I am currently leading a Sweater Kal here on KP. what helpful, kind people on this group. Shirley (designer1234)

http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.com/


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

hello scented orchid...when my knitting began I lived in N.Devon.(evacuated)returned to Surrey until 1961,moved to Billericay newly wed...still here. cheers!


----------



## GrandmaPearl (Oct 11, 2011)

orrn1951 said:


> I am a nurse, too! Check out my User ID and you can probably figure out my specialty. I have been knitting for almost 50 years: when I am not in school! Yes, 50. Socks are my favorite, but I really enjoy a challenge. My latest endeavor is from Inspired Japanese Knits; the Maple Leaf Cardigan. What is on your needles right now??


I figured it out!! I did ER, Cardiac, Cardiac rehab and then Employee Health. Retired in 1998 and really feel out of the loop now with all the new procedures and knowledge.

Right now I am knitting an easy shawl for myself or whomever?, from yarn that I have had a while. Not excited about it though. I am also doing squares in various patterns to try new stitches for a throw in the future. I also have calendar to follow a pattern a day. Fun! I love socks too, have not tried difficult stuff much except some cables.


----------



## Eileen E (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful !!!! What talent you have! Thanks for sharing
Eileen


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I taught myself to knit on 3 or 4 needles. I had almost finished my 1st mitten.(this was many many years ago) And I was showing my mom, she started to laugh. I said what, what I was doing was looking down on the needles. The mitten was perfect shaped, except it was wrong side out. My mom is gone now since 2000. I smile every time i think of this!!!! does anyone else have a tear jerker story!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Learned to knit in a very basic class at a community center when I was 19 and pregnant for my first son. That was in 1969. My first project was a poncho to cover my stomach. I had 6 kids and they kept a running wishlist of school sweaters and afghans until they were all grown. Now it's the grandkids making the wishlist. Joined KP one year ago, but I didn't realize that it was new. I've learned a lot from this site and might be brave enough to try socks with the help everyone offers from here. I just loved the idea of a scrabble board. I also love the memories that everyone has of the person who taught each of you to knit. I hope to create those with my grand daughters.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Hear, hear!!!! I'm still learning myself. I make it a point to go to workshops each year to learn or perfect a technique in knitting. It gives me a day or so out and enhances my abilities.


----------



## Maggie70 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have been knitting for 75 yrs. Crochet about 70. Joined KP last year. Am sorry that I do not get on my computer every day so am usually behind in the question and answers


----------



## Maggie70 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have been knitting for 75 yrs. Crochet about 70. Joined KP last year. Am sorry that I do not get on my computer every day so am usually behind in the question and answers


----------



## grandmachristie (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi from Fife Scotland, so am I, what part of Fife do you hale from I'm in Ladybank x


----------



## abc123 (Oct 12, 2011)

thank you very much for your explanation


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

grandmachristie said:


> Hi from Fife Scotland, so am I, what part of Fife do you hale from I'm in Ladybank x


Hello .........just doon the road in Glenrothes,but noooooooa fifer lol

:lol:


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Have been off the forum for a couple of days as internet connection disappeared. Have been knitting for 62 years. Taught myself to crochet, and also do some cross stitch. Always come back to knitting, mainly because I can watch TV at night and knit at the same time.


----------



## Dotzz24 (Feb 2, 2011)

My first attempt to knit was 52 years ago when I was pregnant with my first child - it was a disaster. I had help from the knit store where I bought the wool. I don't think I finished the red carriage cover I was trying to make. I didn't pick knitting up again until I made little baby tops for my grandchildren. I just made them, there was no one to help me and they turned out fine. Now I knit all the time and am going to attempt dpn's and circular very soon.


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm 57 and my mom taught me to knit and crochet when I was about 8 years old. I also do needle point, and some embroidry and some quilting. But my main love is my knitting needles. I went for a very long time that I did not knit and picked it up again with a passion about 6 years ago! This past Christmas I made hoodies and/or sweaters for the kids and grandkids.


----------



## sandylee (Dec 21, 2011)

I've been knitting about 63 years. I learned in 4-H when I was 7 years old.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

This will be my 50th year of knitting. I guess a lot of yarn has passed through my fingers. I didn't actually start my yarn stash until 12 years ago. I had given up smoking and the extra cash was burning a hole in my pocket. :lol:


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit when I was a little girl, I knitted my first sweater when I was in my early 20th. Didn't knit again till I was in my 30th, learned how to crochet on my own, and remembered that I had crochet some beaded necklace in the early 1970s, and sold them for $20 each. Can't even remember how to do it now. I have been knitting on and off during my marriage, and now I am retired, I knit all the time. It keeps me busy, and I love to give my knitted items to my family and friends and charity as well.


----------



## Beppy (Feb 11, 2011)

I started knitting about 5 years ago. I was trying to quit smoking and my mother offered to teach me. I really didn't think I would like it but I didn't want to hurt her feelings. I was instantly addicted! I haven't thought about smoking since. Mothers really do know best! lol I am not sure exactly when I joined KP. I have been a member since last summer some time I think.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Well done Beth on giving up smoking. I have never smoked but feel sorry for people tring to give it up. Knitting may be addictive but it's not bad for your health. Keep up the good work, Ruth


----------



## Cindy F (Jul 17, 2011)

Since I was 8 years old - A long long time ago. :-D


----------



## winniety (Feb 2, 2012)

I am new, :lol: :lol: l looooooove the site


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

In 4th grade, we had a substitute teacher who told us we could learn to knit on Friday's ( she was with us for several weeks), if we brought in knitting needles, size 6.

And, so, I learned to garter stitch.
Loved it.

Now, had she stuck around longer, I might have learned to bind off and finish and actually have a new scarf.
Still, I loved it.

Later, in college, I tried it again.( 1970's)

Norwegian ski dress in black and white with many patterns and an embroidered felt trim about the neck and front opening and cuffs.
And I was off.
Might even finish the embroidery, one day. lol


No one told me how ambitious a project that was.

And, just as well. Wouldn't have attempted it, maybe, and it was great fun.

After that, aran knits, more norwegian color work, lace, etc
Lots of rip outs and dropped stitches, which teaches how to fix.
Lots of sweaters, norwegian christmas stockings, ornaments, gloves, mittens, etc 
Lots of gifts to many others.

And, finally, it evolved that if it wasn't perfect, do it over.

If I was spending my time on it, my money on it, my attention on it, I wanted it perfect.
And I wanted perfect wool, speciality yarns...
Luxury fun.

And one day, I realized I only had 2 items made by me ,for me.
Imagine.Fixing that.

And finally, now that I've retired, I learned to crochet so I could do fine thread work and make tablecloths and bedspreads.
And then there's hardanger and counted cross stitch and felting and sewing and quilting and... and...
I love it all.
Wish we had more than one lifetime to get to everything.


----------



## Tita (Feb 17, 2011)

Learned to knit continental 20 odd years ago. Husband was in the Navy & we moved around & I could never find anyone that could help me continue learning. Didn't get back to knitting until last year and found KP while I was searching the net for information/instructions on continental knitting. I love this website! I'm learning so much. I also read the newsletter daily, it warms my heart to know there are others that have a "stash" of yarn. I am not alone!!!


----------



## loopingrope (Nov 18, 2011)

I was taught by the red cross when I was 7, we learned the simple cast on and knit squares for the ladies to sew to make blankets for the servicemen in WW11, I imagine now that before the war plants and mills got going we helped in the war effort. I have been knitting for 7o years off and on
all my life, and was able to read patterns to make socks and
other items, but now I find that I have to take classes to figure things out, must be my age. I learned how to crochet from my in laws at after I got married and made lots of doilies and lace for pillow cases, that was the style then, we even crocheted baskets for towels and lace for the ends of the towels, they weren't used, they were our pretties for the bathroom.


----------



## LadyDevine (Jan 28, 2012)

I learned to knit when I was pregnant with my first child, she is 21 now. My next door neighbor taught me to knit and I taught her daughter sign language. I have always liked deaf culture and taught myself to sign many years ago. Her daughter loved the idea of "talking in code" so we made an even exchange. She grew up to become an interpreter, I couldn't be more proud, to think I had influenced her in such a way.
I have been knitting strong ever since. Although I have always stuck to the easy patterns that I was taught by.... everytime I attempt to branch out and do something lacy or frilly, it's a dismal failure. LOL
I am not complaining mind you, because I have five children and they all have something I made especially for them. There is alot of satisfaction from that. Knitting is relaxing and theraputic. I will never give it up.


----------



## Danceman (Dec 27, 2011)

I taught myself to crochet when I was twelve years old. I am a lefty but crochet and knit right handed no was would show me because I am a boy. Man now and retired, do both everyday.Joined KP three months ago. Love everyone on it.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

48 wonderful years ,I also sew,crochet, make dolls you name it I will try it.Some projects not so well (quilling for example)
my husband just rolls his eyes when I start something new.


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 6, 2011)

Good for you, Danceman! Men who don't knit or crochet don't know what they're missing. Both crafts were originally male crafts, so I don't know why men don't do more of them!


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Have to agree, and some of our best knitting designers are men!! Welcome aboard, Danceman. Looking forward to seeing your photos.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

my brother can knit , crochet and sew, he made quilts before, he can do anything


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

Seems as if I began the forum in June of last year. As for knitting about 45 yrs off and on. Got away from knitting when the boys were in upper grades because they were involved in sports and such. Now I wish I had never stopped. Seems as if I have three or four projects going all the time. Guess I am making up for lost time. Knitting develops friendships. We struggle with the same things.


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Many years ago when my neice worked in a yarn shop in San Jose, CA she told me half or more of her customers were men. I guess they figured out how it was relaxing and less tension if you knitted. Welcome Danceman, this is a great group of people


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I recently taught my grandson and 3 of his sisters to knit. He understood the fastest and did the most even stitches. He is also very skilled at math and sports.
I have a prayer shawl group that knits and we have a man knitting with us and he too is awesome.


----------



## juanitah03 (Nov 8, 2011)

Pat FP said:


> I recently taught my grandson and 3 of his sisters to knit. He understood the fastest and did the most even stitches. He is also very skilled at math and sports.
> I have a prayer shawl group that knits and we have a man knitting with us and he too is awesome.


I taught my nephew who was 4 at that time and is now 10. He did really good with it and is in to math and sports also.  I teach a couple of friends on Monday and last week a group of gentlemen from a local church came over to find out what were doing. One may be coming back tomorrow to learn. I picked up some brown yarn and needles for him if he shows up, otherwise I will use it for someone else.


----------



## ricottapie (Oct 3, 2011)

Been knitting over 40 years. My Mother taught me though she did not care to knit. She was a very experienced sewer. She made my wedding gown. I started with crotchet, but, found that crotchet was a little too "simple" for me. Not to knock those folks who like to crotchet, but, I can't look at a crotcheted piece without thinking of a child's craft project. I know that is horrible, especially when I have a friend who makes the most beautiful intricate baby crotcheted blankets I've ever seen. She is an experienced knitter, but, prefers to crotchet. "To each his own"


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

A man just opened a knit shop in town. His is up on everything. Unbelievable!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Can someone tell me if they are able to read my posts! Just use my name. I never seem to get any answers to my posts. Thank You


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Southern Knitter said:


> A man just opened a knit shop in town. His is up on everything. Unbelievable!


Wow. Now that is great. Not many men would feel comfortable doing that. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

I remember my mom teaching me when I was samll, but we never completed a project. When I was 19(1980) and living on my own I re-taught myself with books and magazines. Struggled through learning how to read a pattern, but I hated the result... it was ugly and old fasioned looking. Not a lot of "high fashion" available at the time, just the "Sunset" books. So, I took out a handknit sweater that I had purchased and figured out how to recreate it. That was my second project ever. 

Then I discovered a magazine called "Mon Tricot" and got hooked on some more fashionable patterns, but still made my own things....

So, I guess I've been truely knitting for over 30 years. 

Still learning, though! Never heard of an Icord until I joined KP!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

nannyberfa said:


> Can someone tell me if they are able to read my posts! Just use my name. I never seem to get any answers to my posts. Thank You


YEP! I can read it.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

me too


----------



## iriscus (Feb 20, 2012)

My mother taught me to knit when I was five years old, now I am 83 and still knitting, knit for all my famly which seems to grow leaps and bounds. I was raised in Wolverhampton England, now live in B.C. Canada


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

I have been looking for your other post other than the one asking if anyone can get your post. The only one I can find is where you are asking if we get your post. Nothing else seems to have come through. :-(


----------



## Tita (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, Nannyberfa I see ya!


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

nannyberfa said:


> Can someone tell me if they are able to read my posts! Just use my name. I never seem to get any answers to my posts. Thank You


 Nannyberfa You are coming through !!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

nannyberfa said:


> Can someone tell me if they are able to read my posts! Just use my name. I never seem to get any answers to my posts. Thank You


Yep, I can also read them


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

nanyberfe I hoe I spelled your name correctly. Anyway I got your message. click reply and type your question. Maybe that will get us started.


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 6, 2011)

Here's an answer for you. I seldom know if anyone reads what I write either, so don't feel alone!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh thanks a lot! Yahoo, at least I know that I am using site the right way. I am not that good on computers. lol Have a great day! I just started yesterday a crochet pattern of a butterfly doily. I have the body done now the wings! Then onto mittens for next year.


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

Sounds as if you will be a busy lady  Have fun


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Sandy, thanks for such a neat thread. I have now spent over 2 hours reading this read and how fascinating. Been trying to remember how long ago I learned to do both and has been over 50 years. Mind is blank about who taught me. I always have a knitting and crocheting project going on. Since joining KP in November I am now going to attempt harder things with the help of the others on here. Admit I never thought about crotched dishclothes as being worth my time but made my first one couple weeks ago after a thread on here and now love mine and have made a few for others. I was blessed with an ex husband who always encouraged my keeping my hands busy with any craft (knitting/crocheting/needlepoint/cross stitch/embrodery/macrame/sewing). Even though we didn't have much money he never falted my stash. Make a lot of charity hats and scarves and booties but now going to try a few baby sweaters. Thanks to all on this site, my bookmark is getting fuller and fuller and am addicted to this site. Couldn't get on for a few days and oh the joy of trying to get caught up LOL. Good thing retired. Thanks to all for the help you give and I have learned SO MUCH here. I am also now ready to try the socks which I have been reluctant to try.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Sandy, good for you on being a nurse. I have knitted since age 16, on and off at times. Still want to really conquer lace knitting. I have crocheted for little less time, off and on. I've made some complex crocheted doilies. Loved it. Nice to meet you, I only have been on KP for a month, but have been aware of it for a while.


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

Right now I am knitting BLACK socks and it seems I have been them all my life. I told my husband he better enjoy these BLACK socks because this is the last pair of BLACK sock I will be knitting.


----------



## abc123 (Oct 12, 2011)

knitting with black is very hard on my eyes these days


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 6, 2011)

When I use black yarn, I have to use a headlight that my sweet husband gave me for Christmas a couple of years ago. I also take off my glasses so I can put the work closer to my eyes. Helps some, but black is so hard to work with now! LOL


----------



## rsyerac (Oct 10, 2011)

Mary Ruth said:


> When I use black yarn, I have to use a headlight that my sweet husband gave me for Christmas a couple of years ago. I also take off my glasses so I can put the work closer to my eyes. Helps some, but black is so hard to work with now! LOL


I just finished a black hat custom made for my best friend and neighbor using baby alpaca wool. It's about the 24th hat I've made since I started knitting and has to be the most difficult hat I've ever done. I'll bet I started it over a dozen times. You're right . . . need lots of light and patience.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It was worth the effort though wasn't it? Well gone, your neighbour will love it


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It was worth the effort though wasn't it? Well done, your neighbour will love it


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Southern Knitter said:


> I have been looking for your other post other than the one asking if anyone can get your post. The only one I can find is where you are asking if we get your post. Nothing else seems to have come through. :-(


I have seen the other post as well, so you are coming through loud and clear. :thumbup:


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

I have been knitting since I was 11. My godmother(Grandma Helen) taught me and I learned to crochet when I was 12. I am now 42 years old and plann on doing knitting and crocheting for a lot more years.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh dear! Others are seeing me!


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

i see your posts too


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

nannyberfa said:


> Oh dear! Others are seeing me!


Didn't you want to be seen?


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I meant to say only that to that one lady that couldnt see me. Thanks for your response.


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 6, 2011)

Great hat!


----------



## Cptldy (Feb 20, 2012)

O goodness, I first learned to crochet when I was a child,but about 4 years ago I had to stop as it was hurting my hands and wrists. last year I attempted to get back into crocheting but no good. I made a few tiny things with success but I always loved to make afghans with my crochet, so the tiny stuff just wasn't very satisfying.

Then I got the urge... to make socks and I didn't like the crocheted ones, so I started to look into knitting... again.. and apparently 3rd time is the charm. This time I ignored (always polite) advice, and decided to make a pair of socks for my son. Finally success. and I can knit for longer periods with out killing my hands. 

then I started spinning again, went into the supported russian style. I discovered a pleasant side effect, the twiddling of my fingers while spinning and flicking the spindle gave my fingers new life. and so long as I spindle, I may knit for as long as I like, just nothing too heavy. 

so that is my crochet/knit story.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

how wonderful! I alas have to do knitting and crochet, alternating depending how my limbs hurt! I just pray for no pain and guidence. And it works! I just taught myself to do YoYo Crochet, I made a hot pad. Its fun!!!!!


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

rsyerac said:


> Mary Ruth said:
> 
> 
> > When I use black yarn, I have to use a headlight that my sweet husband gave me for Christmas a couple of years ago. I also take off my glasses so I can put the work closer to my eyes. Helps some, but black is so hard to work with now! LOL
> ...


I am about to pull my hair out. If I didn"t love him so much I would hid it under the bed. hahaha I love you hat you made, and I hope your neighbor's friend treasures it/ Especially with all the time you spent on it.

 :thumbup:


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

I learned to knit and crochet from my mother when I was about 11 or 12, which was 50 years ago. Always have some type of yarn project going to work on sitting on the sofa while watching television. My primary crafts these days are beading and metal jewelry making but they require working at a table or workbench in the basement. Think of knitting and crochet as something I can pick up any time and work on without thinking too much. Started an Aston shawl and it requires lots of thought and attention so I haven't made much progress. Maybe when the weather changes and I spend more time inside.....


----------

